# The ZO2 Has Landed.



## SoulSyde

*The ZO2 has landed!  All rejoice!*


----------



## SoulSyde

I will no longer be updating the OP in this thread.  To read about or post your own impressions see the following thread:
   
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/579013/zo2-appreciation-impression-thread*
   
   
   
Update (10/21/11 - pre-orders start today):
     


  The ZO.2 has landed!
   
   

*Feature Highlights*
   
Digital Volume Control
   
You asked, we listened. ZO2 comes fully-equipped with a balanced digital volume control, featuring 32 selectable levels. This addition gives you the ability to use ZO safely with a Line-Out Dock.
   
Dual Amp Configuration
   
ZO employs a 2-stage amplification system to minimize noise, control EMI/RFI, and deliver high output power. Therefore, using ZO with another amplifier is unnecessary, as it will drive high impedance headphones without breaking a sweat.
   
Sound Customization
   

 Digital volume control with 32 selectable levels New
 LightScale with 32 distinct color changes for each sound contour profile
 Sound contour profiles tuned for equally spaced intensity changes New
 Single-switch operation for both contour profile and volume adjustment
 Memory feature automatically recalls last settings
   
Power & Battery
   

 Low power microcontroller for high-efficiency system management New
 Standby mode disengages ZO and connects directly to the audio source
 Smooth, noiseless transisition into standby (bypass) mode New
 Switches into standby mode for uninterrupted listening when battery gets low New
 Low battery LED indicator New
 USB-rechargeable Li-Polymer battery with rapid recharge time of 1 hour
 Playback time exceeding 12 hours
   
Physical
   

 Dimensions: 2.75 x 1.5 x 0.38 in.
 Weight: 0.94 oz.
 Designed and manufactured in the U.S.
   
  
 
   
   
   
Update (10/18/11 - digiZoid's Facebook page):
     
  I'm in the process of putting together the ZO pre-order webpage, and it should be ready to launch within the next day or two! Then beginning next week, we'll be starting production! 

   
   

   

Update (10/8/11) by MizMoxie (Head-Fi sponsor from digiZoid):
   
*Official Update on the Status of ZO.2*
   
  First things first. I know we promised a September launch for ZO.2, and obviously, we did not meet that deadline. Perhaps our target was a bit ambitious, but we are working feverishly to get ZO.2 into your hands as soon as humanly possible.
   
  In addition to making some last-minute product design enhancements, we have also formed a very exclusive supply chain and manufacturing partnership with a multi-billion dollar Fortune 200 company. Through this partnership, we now have open access to the "latest and greatest" components, as well as connections to top-tier manufacturing resources. 
   
  And here's the best news... We are excited to announce that the manufacturer has officially scheduled us for a *build date of Oct. 24th*. So, unless something crazy happens, we should be *shipping ZO.2 the last week of October*! We thank all you for hanging in there with us, and we promise to have ZO 2 in your hands soon.
   
  Btw... we will be making a more detailed announcement on ZO.2, with info on pre-order availability, etc. on the sponsored threads within the next couple days.
   
   


Update (9/20/11 - digiZoid's Facebook page):
   
  Phil (SoulSyde):
  "What will the texture of the external case be like with the new design? Some people like to use rubber bands to connect the ZO to their device, but with touchscreen devices (iPhone/Touch/Etc.) Velcro works better. I heard a rumor that the new case would be rubberized."
   
  digiZoid:
  "The ZO.2 will have a matte "soft-touch" coating that will make it feel smooth, but not rubberized. I stuck on some velcro to a sample we have, and it seems as though it will work just fine."
   
   
Update (9/15/11 - digiZoid's Facebook page):
   
  digiZoid added a schematic for the new ZO.2 logic board.


----------



## yungshun

... You should've made this thread AFTER it came out, people are just going to hold random conversations and bloat the thread if that's what you were trying to avoid from the other "main" ZO thread.


----------



## SoulSyde

Title changed for now.


----------



## rezel

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I know it's not out yet, so for now this can be the spot for news, speculation, and general banter about the ZO.2.


 

 What was wrong with the existing thread ? No amount of keystrokes will push the thing down the assembly line any faster.


----------



## MizMoxie

I like this idea of starting a separate thread for ZO.2!
   
   
  And btw... stay tuned for my "Official Status Update ZO.2" that will be posted within the next 48 hours.  It will hopefully give some insight as to what's to come, all the juicy details you all have been clamoring for!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> I like this idea of starting a separate thread for ZO.2!
> 
> 
> And btw... stay tuned for my "Official Status Update ZO.2" that will be posted within the next 48 hours.  It will hopefully give some insight as to what's to come, all the juicy details you all have been clamoring for!


 
  I wish this was available for purchase (on its release) somewhere in Japan.


----------



## rezel

Awesome, finally found the right thread.
  Would really love it if I could get these shipped to CA by the end of the month or else I'll have to miss out.
   
  Can't wait to try a Zo 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  EDIT: When can we pre-order? (TAKE MY MONEY!)


----------



## MizMoxie

*Official Update on the Status of ZO.2*
   
  First things first. I know we promised a September launch for ZO.2, and obviously, we did not meet that deadline. Perhaps our target was a bit ambitious, but we are working feverishly to get ZO.2 into your hands as soon as humanly possible.
   
  In addition to making some last-minute product design enhancements, we have also formed a very exclusive supply chain and manufacturing partnership with a multi-billion dollar Fortune 200 company. Through this partnership, we now have open access to the "latest and greatest" components, as well as connections to top-tier manufacturing resources. 
   
  And here's the best news... We are excited to announce that the manufacturer has officially scheduled us for a *build date of Oct. 24th*. So, unless something crazy happens, we should be *shipping ZO.2 the last week of October*! We thank all you for hanging in there with us, and we promise to have ZO 2 in your hands soon.
   
  Btw... we will be making a more detailed announcement on ZO.2, with info on pre-order availability, etc. on the sponsored threads within the next couple days.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Awesome, thanks again for keeping us informed, it's much appriciated.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Awesome, thanks again for keeping us informed, it's much appriciated.


 

 +1


----------



## i2ehan




----------



## treal512




----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> *Official Update on the Status of ZO.2*
> 
> we have also formed a very exclusive supply chain and manufacturing partnership with a multi-billion dollar Fortune 200 company. Through this partnership, we now have open access to the "latest and greatest" components, as well as connections to top-tier manufacturing resources.


 


 Hopefully, the name of this group doesnt rhyme with 'Enron'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Seriously. thanks for giving us a firm date. I just hope you have something else in the pipeline, because I wonder how some of the folk in this thread will survive without the perpetual promise of the-next-big-thing being only weeks away ......


----------



## kckc

Thanks for the update. Excited to get my hands on these.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Hopefully, the name of this group doesnt rhyme with 'Enron'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Wow dude, chill.


----------



## treal512

Haha, I sensed the same. I think the majority of us just want the ZO, not a perpetual promise of bigger and better. I guess the slight drops of fanboyism is where this comment is deriving from, but it's all in good fun. It's not always you find a moderately priced product delivering on every penny of it's worth. Just saying!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Im just going to suscribe to keep an eye on the release date


----------



## DaBomb77766

I presume pricing will be similar to v1?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Wow dude, chill.


 

 Right back at ya, particularly as we have now been given a firm release date. As I said, no amount of keystrokes are going to push it down the assembly line any faster. I also predicted that we wouldn't see the V2 in our mailboxes till November - based on MizMoxie's announcement, I'm sticking with that.


----------



## Guidostrunk




----------



## pinoyman

zobscribe!


----------



## F900EX

Hopefully by the end of this month it's released, between Black Friday sales here in the USA, holidays traveling and Xmas.... I want to spend the money now before everything else takes it ...


----------



## BournePerfect

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Im just going to suscribe to keep an eye on the release date


 
   
  Me too.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## treal512




----------



## estreeter

Last week of October still a week away, and it will be another week before I receive my ZO, assuming they haven't all been sold to hipsters in the Northern Hemisphere.
   
  We really need an icon for someone pulling a chair up under a noose.


----------



## SoulSyde

(Letting bygones be bygones) I'm waiting for a reply from digiZoid on their Facebook page to get a status update.  I'm looking forward to this more than any gear I've wanted in a while.


----------



## estreeter

Cindy just assured me via email that DigiZoid will happily accept my PayPal funds very soon, and will ship my ZO to OZ (see what I did there ?).
   
  They must have that poor girl working 24/7 !


----------



## treal512

What do you mean, yours? What about everyone else? Lol


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> What do you mean, yours? What about everyone else? Lol


 


  My friend, like love and war, everything is 'fair' in my quest for a *ZO* !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  OK, you live in Texas, right ? I don't think you are going to miss out. The Americans on this board usually have gear way before anyone else.


----------



## ClieOS

Just received my ZO v1 actually and eagerly waiting for the ZO v2 to be released so I can compare the two.


----------



## rezel

I have until the 1st week of November to buy and receive the Zo 2 in the US. Talk about close timing. >_>


----------



## henriks

Here also, would be nice to have one for the Danish meet November 19..


----------



## SoulSyde

*Update from digiZoid's FB page:*
   
_I'm in the process of putting together the ZO pre-order webpage, and it should be ready to launch within the next day or two! Then beginning next week, we'll be starting production!_


----------



## treal512




----------



## eke2k6




----------



## RPGWiZaRD

What did I just watch? Oo 
   
  Patience young padawans we're almost there!  I'm sure ZO2 will be worth all the wait! ^^


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> What did I just watch? Oo
> 
> Patience young padawans we're almost there!  I'm sure ZO2 will be worth all the wait! ^^


 


  The dog days are over! The Zo is almost here


----------



## estreeter

Interesting timing on the release - I fully expect HF to be swamped with FOTMs when the usual suspects return to their keyboards after RMAF ! Anyone who watched Jude's preview vid will know what I'm ranting about. If the ZO has an advantage, its that the price of admission has to be less than a tenth of the price of the new Audez'e phone.


----------



## treal512

Here come the ZOfans!


----------



## rezel

I feel like I'm stalking this thread everyday. o_O
   
  Pre-order in <2 days! Awesome.
  Also, has anyone tried the Zo with a K70x yet?


----------



## mrAdrian

Would pairing the ZO to bass heavy iems (say the TF10) or headphones (the Ultrasone HFI580 aka DJ1) be a rather stupid decision?
   
  I don't crave for bass but don't mind having some epic bass punches in my face. Oh another possible combo I would like to know about is the ZO with Dennon D2000...


----------



## i2ehan

In my experience, I've paired the Zo with MANY bass heavy in-ears, including the TF10, and I found it a tad too overkill (even on the lowest contour settings), in the sense that the lows become distorted, muddy, and much too boomy for my listening pleasure. I've found the Zo works best with bass moderate to bass light in-ears, the ER4S and RE252 being prime examples. The Zo works wonders with the two aforementioned, without any appreciable loss in SQ.


----------



## SoulSyde

I think it's all a matter of personal taste and perspective.
   
  Which of the two camps do you fit into:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/573826/the-basshead-club
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/573858/the-neutral-balanced-thread


----------



## stozzer123

i use with the hje900 and pfe both very different bass wise, i still feel the zo adds a lot to both founds, like beefs it up and makes it fuller overall.  i did try with hippo vb and using the middle plates id still rather use the zo than not, although it was on the edge of acceptable.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> In my experience, I've paired the Zo with MANY bass heavy in-ears, including the TF10, and I found it a tad too overkill (even on the lowest contour settings), in the sense that the lows become distorted, muddy, and much too boomy for my listening pleasure. I've found the Zo works best with bass moderate to bass light in-ears, the ER4S and RE252 being prime examples. The Zo works wonders with the two aforementioned, without any appreciable loss in SQ.


 

 I don't know man, I think it's more that you have to ask yourself how much of a basshead you are, I used XB500 at contour lvl 2 (2 taps) and thought it sounded very nice, it also brings the rest of the range a bit more forward when switching from the lowest lvl to the first one, so I think ALL headphones benefit at least from the first level, then you get the ZO colorisation to it, then it's a matter if you like that or not though. At the lowest level it even decreases bass and everything sounds a lot less dynamic, not just bass, mids and highs too. I have a feeling ZO v2 will be different in this regard between the lowest and the first lvl compared to ZO v1 but that remains to be heard. As it is with v1 it sounds like you maybe loose around 1.5~2dB bass at lvl 0 while at lvl 1 you maybe gain 1.5~2dB or so compared to not using ZO and then between lvl2 and lvl1 it's a smaller increase than from lvl 0 to lvl 1, well every step from there onwards is smaller, like a 0.5dB increase or so only per step. Now I'm pretty sure MizMoxie even mentioned that in v2  you'll have the same increase between every lvl so that's a good hint that the first lvl on ZO v2 may have a smaller boost than on v1 which would be a good thing.


----------



## i2ehan

Of course, it varies based on the listener, as always. For me personally, I don't mind a bass boost as long as it doesn't compromise the overall detail and clarity, which for the already bass-heavy in-ears, it certainly did to my ears, and began to sound muddy/distorted.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Of course, it varies based on the listener, as always. For me personally, I don't mind a bass boost as long as it doesn't compromise the overall detail and clarity, which for the already bass-heavy in-ears, it certainly did to my ears, and began to sound muddy/distorted.


 


  Out of curiosity, was the distortion present only with that combination?  Because I've heard from many reputable sources that the ZO does an excellent job of adding the extra desired "oomph" in the low-end without getting muddy/distorted.
   
  I suspect it may be a synergy thing in trying to get the ZO to play well with BAs.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Volume settings also play a major role, your windows volume settings should be set lower when using ZO as digiZoid recommends to start with around 25% volume. Now with v1 as it lacks volume control this is pretty much a requirement anyway unless you want some ear-piercing volumes but will be interesting how v2 will behave volume-wise, like what volume level will ZO v1 correspond to on v2, that in particular is very interesting to me and then I'm wondering how adjusting the volume on ZO v2 will affect distortion and how much of lvls you are able to boost etc, perhaps with a lower or higher volume lvl on v2 and adjusting windows volume thereafter compared to what v1 is "fixed" at might allow you to further boost the bass without getting distortion etc.
   
  I can say from my testing, as I've got a very interesting kind of volume adjustment possibility as I'm using kX Audio 3rd party drivers, the windows kxmixer affects output quality quite heavily depending how it's set. With the drivers I use, I've got multiple independent volume bars that aren't linked to each other which all "normal" drivers for a soundcard would. What this provides me is the freedom to for example keep either volume bars to maximum and adjust the other accordingly or then just lower both with a similar amount for example. Depending how I configure this the difference is very significant when I start EQing/boosting frequencies. Now if I keep the windows volume bar high, say at 100% it'll start clipping/distorting as soon as I even boost the frequencies a little on the EQ that comes with the drivers. Now if I lower the windows volume bar and keep the volume bar in the kX Audio drivers for my Audigy 2 ZS a bit higher instead, there's no clipping/distortion whatsoever and the lower I put the windows one the higher I can boost the frequencies on the EQ or ZO without getting any distortion. I can boost the ZO to the max lvl 31 even on this XB500 and it just results in uberstrong bass output but won't affect the quality really and it stays "clean". With the windows volume bar (kxmixer) set too high and it'll sound like a mess, not clean.
   
  So I would guess with v2 since there will be volume level adjustment I'd guess that you might still benefit having the windows volume bar as low as possible and adjusting the volume lvl on the ZO itself higher for cleaner output/higher bass boost capability without getting distorted sound. Now many of you are using ASIO or WASAPI anyways (I haven't been able to as the volume would just get too much with ZO v1)... but if you're not bypassing kxmixer take this into consideration. 
   
  So I would say the general thumb rule for ZO v1 is that the lower you set the windows volume bar the cleaner output you'll get as you raise the contour levels on the ZO. So the more efficient your IEMs / headphones are the cleaner output as the lower you can set your windows vol slider to get sufficient volume, this is also one thing where v2 will help with as I'm pretty sure 100% vol on ZO v2 will be higher than that fixed volume setting v1 has (MizMoxie said something about 5dB higher I think).


----------



## JamesMcProgger

is it out yet?


----------



## treal512

Nopes. Back to the cave!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

*crawl back into his dark cave


----------



## estreeter

I've used this quote before, but talking about music is like dancing about architecture - you reach a point where its meaningless when we dont share the same mental map.
   
  You can get all kinds of bass 'tests' online - most are very low frequency sine waves designed (apparently) to destroy subwoofers (!). For those who can deal with the prospect of downloading 128k mp3 files, I found a much better source : the bassotronics demo files sound bloody good to me.
   
  Since most of you are probably at a computer and should be working/studying, check out 'Bass I love you' - apparently it has something of a following:
   
http://www.youtube.com/user/Bassotronics?blend=7&ob=5
   
  No, its not the 'bassiest track eva', but its eminently listenable compared to the aforementioned test tracks. I dont listen to much electronica (ok, I dont listen to any electronica except some Chemical Brothers), but I like the 'hi-fi' (!) version of 'Bass Fidelity' on this page:
   
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=129857&songID=8952083
   
  My point, and there IS one, is that with any combination of my sources/amps/headphones, both of these tracks have more 'bass punch' than anything in my collection. Yep, WAV vs crappy 128K mp3s, even from the $30 speakers hooked up to this work computer - the bass just leaps out at you and, to me anyway, its a lot more enjoyable than listening to low frequency sweeps designed to attract sperm whales. I dont really care if its 'loose' or 'uncontrolled' - I'm not after fidelity from some 128k files I found on the net - but I do use these to tell me how each of my phones renders bass from a given source. Even the AD900 has a lot of fun with these tunes, and I hope the 'serious audiophiles' here will accept that fun is a valid reason for listening to music.


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


soulsyde said:


> *Out of curiosity, was the distortion present only with that combination?*  Because I've heard from many reputable sources that the ZO does an excellent job of adding the extra desired "oomph" in the low-end without getting muddy/distorted.
> 
> *I suspect it may be a synergy thing in trying to get the ZO to play well with BAs.*


 
   
  Absolutely. The ZO remains the best purchase I've ever made through Head-Fi, and happens to be one of the few products I've come to own that does EXACTLY what it's meant to. It's a personal subwoofer, plain and simple. However, synergy is the key factor IMO. Based on my own experience, some in-ears have good synergy, while some have great synergy, and of course, others, not so good. I posted a list a while back where I mentioned the in-ears I personally found to have good/great/bad synergy (with _bad _being lows that begin to sound uncontrolled and muddy even at low gain settings, and _great _being lows that offer that"oomph" without sounding muddy even at high gain settings, and _good _being somewhere in between, where the Zo functions best at low gain settings), and a few others contributed their own experiences as well. To be honest, the only reason I considered thinner sounding, analytical in-ears (e.g. RE252 and ER4S) to begin with was because I knew all too well what the Zo is capable of, and the synergy between the Zo and the two aforementioned, for instance, puts them in a league of their own, as far as I'm concerned. Hell, even on the max contour level, the ER4S sounds absolutely killer! The best synergy I've come across to date, however, has been between the Zo and the EX600/EX1000, and I urge all EX owners to test for their own ears exactly what I mean when I say they were practically made for one another.


----------



## SoulSyde

Thanks for expanding on your previous statement.


----------



## i2ehan

Your very welcome my friend, and feel free to PM me anytime if need be.


----------



## estreeter

Man, I am feeling the_ love_ in this thread.  ZO lovin'


----------



## 182751

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> is it out yet?


 
  Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Nopes. Back to the cave!


 
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> *crawl back into his dark cave


 
   
   

 Pre-orders just started...
  Just ordered mine.
   
  Got an Email from digiZoid about the release, I asked them a month or 2 ago about it and they put me on the list for notification. Placed my order immediately... $99.95USD
   
  Quote: DigiZoid 





> Hello,
> 
> The time has come to share all the juicy details regarding ZO version 2, our newest product launch.
> 
> ...


----------



## i2ehan




----------



## fiveseven808

Replying to subscribe! 

 Totally waiting to hear reviews comparing the first and the second one. If there's any hint that it's worse than the first, I may just hunt ebay till I find one 
 Well, that or wait till the price comes down.


----------



## au5t3n5

i had word there might be some discounts for head-fi members. if so, can anyone fill me in? i also heard that the zov2 would work in addition to a higher end amp. is this true? is there anyway to do LINE OUT => ZO =>LINE OUT => amp?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> i had word there might be some discounts for head-fi members. if so, can anyone fill me in? i also heard that the zov2 would work in addition to a higher end amp. is this true? is there anyway to do LINE OUT => ZO =>LINE OUT => amp?


 
   
  Thanks - Friday has been a tough one and I really needed a good laugh !


----------



## estreeter

Boom.
   

*Subtotal*​$99.95 USD​Shipping and handling​$13.95 USD​Total​$113.90 USD​Payment​$113.90 USD
   
   ​


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Thanks - Friday has been a tough one and I really needed a good laugh !


 


  no problem, anytime. good thing today is thursday.
   
  edit: i guess it is midday friday in australia for you.


----------



## estreeter

Sorry about the formatting on that, but Australian Head-Fiers should note that the above represents *shipping to north-west NSW* - 14 USD isn't too bad for shipping cost.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> no problem, anytime. good thing today is thursday.


 
   
  It might be Thursday in your neck of the woods, but are you familiar with the concept of the *timezone* ? Check your globe sometime and it will all become apparent.


----------



## 182751

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Sorry about the formatting on that, but Australian Head-Fiers should note that the above represents *shipping to north-west NSW* - 14 USD isn't too bad for shipping cost.


 


  Yeah, I paid the same for Metro Victoria. Very good price.
   
  As for waiting for the price to come down and Head-Fi discounts. $113 really isn't that much if it does as well as the ZO v1 is it...


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> It might be Thursday in your neck of the woods, but are you familiar with the concept of the *timezone* ? Check your globe sometime and it will all become apparent.


 


  HA. I didn't realize you lived down under, I've actually been there. And yes, I am aware of time zones thank you. 
   
  I don't run background checks on people I reply to on forums. I also didn't quite think about associating your "OZ" to Australia, though the connection might have been possible had I exerted the effort.
   
  BUT WHAT WAS THE FUNNY PART? I was merely asking if it was possible to use it as only an item for the smartvector technology since I saw someone post something about it in a previous thread.


----------



## esanthosh

Quote: 





acesi7 said:


> Yeah, I paid the same for Metro Victoria. Very good price.
> 
> As for waiting for the price to come down and Head-Fi discounts. $113 really isn't that much if it does as well as the ZO v1 is it...


 

 Have pre-ordered. Can't be patient any more waiting for head-fi discount. Have held off buying ZO v1 for far too long


----------



## estreeter

Relax - I just think its optimistic asking about discounts and prices coming down when Digizoid can (almost) set whatever price up to $150 they want on this thing and I think it will sell. Even if it was 'only' an amp, its still a very competitive price, but throw in the DSP and I believe the current stock will be gone in less than a week. Happy to be proved wrong, but they sold the V1 at a phenomenal rate.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:  





> As for waiting for the price to come down and Head-Fi discounts. $113 really isn't that much if it does as well as the ZO v1 is it...


 

 Agreed, but I think its a lot tougher for many in the US and Britain atm than you and I realise. We see guys buying brand new LCD2s and Woo amps and think that's representative of people's disposable income - I very much doubt it atm.


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Relax - I just think its optimistic asking about discounts and prices coming down when Digizoid can (almost) set whatever price up to $150 they want on this thing and I think it will sell. Even if it was 'only' an amp, its still a very competitive price, but throw in the DSP and I believe the current stock will be gone in less than a week. Happy to be proved wrong, but they sold the V1 at a phenomenal rate.


 


  Sorry to burst your bubble, but actually I have contacted Karen aka MizMoxie in the past, and she has told me there will be discount pricing for v2. I don't want to be quoting PM's, but there was mention of possible discounts for us Head-Fi supporters.  To be honest, I would buy it at the asking $100. But it is just that since she offered discounts for us Head-Fier's and considering it won't even ship for a week, why wouldn't I wait for a discount?


----------



## MizMoxie

We are now accepting pre-orders!  Please visit http://www.digizoid.com/zo to place your pre-order!  There is a very limited quantity available for first run, so act quickly or they will be all gone.
   
  A big thanks to everyone for being so patient!


----------



## estreeter

No problem, other than the possibility that existing stocks may disappear before DigiZoid get around to offering the Head-Fi discount. I agree that sounds far fetched, but several of us have literally waited MONTHS for this gizmo and want to be able to post our impressions ASAP !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (for those who have missed my earlier work, my tongue is firmly in my cheek re the impressions part)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

IS  IT OUT YET?!!


----------



## au5t3n5

I've waited for quite some time too, I almost picked up a v1 but decided it might be best to just wait for a v2. It is very tempting even now to preorder since there is limited stock, but I _think I _can wait until I get some feedback about there being a discount before I pull the trigger.
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> No problem, other than the possibility that existing stocks may disappear before DigiZoid get around to offering the Head-Fi discount. I agree that sounds far fetched, but several of us have literally waited MONTHS for this gizmo and want to be able to post our impressions ASAP !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> IS  IT OUT YET?!!


 

 Hi Ho, Hi Ho, its off to ZO we GO !
   
  McProgger, I think that's why they invented the term '*pre*-order' : so that folk who want the first batch when they ship can be assured of getting one. My calendar says '21 October' and MizMoxie originally said '24 October for shipping end of October' - as long as I get mine by the first week of November I can die happy.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> I've waited for quite some time too, I almost picked up a v1 but decided it might be best to just wait for a v2. It is very tempting even now to preorder since there is limited stock, but I _think I _can wait until I get some feedback about there being a discount before I pull the trigger.


 

 Sounds like a plan - enjoy your ZO, humanoid !


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but actually I have contacted Karen aka MizMoxie in the past, and she has told me there will be discount pricing for v2. I don't want to be quoting PM's, but there was mention of possible discounts for us Head-Fi supporters.  To be honest, I would buy it at the asking $100. But it is just that since she offered discounts for us Head-Fier's and considering it won't even ship for a week, why wouldn't I wait for a discount?


 
   
  I think there was a bit of miscommunication on this subject, and I'd like to take a moment to clear this up.  When this was brought up to me I advised that I was not in a position to set pricing for Head-Fi members, but I would send the suggestion up the chain of command.  To date I have not received authorization to do so.   I am really still working on it for you guys as I am on your side, I really want to get this done for you all, but I just can't promise anything at this point.  I would suggest due to the limited nature of the production run that you secure your pre-order as soon as possible, as I would not like to see anyone miss out while waiting for discount I can't promise is coming.


----------



## au5t3n5

at least you tried!!!! and thats what counts. thank you. pre-order incomingggg. 
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> I think there was a bit of miscommunication on this subject, and I'd like to take a moment to clear this up.  When this was brought up to me I advised that I was not in a position to set pricing for Head-Fi members, but I would send the suggestion up the chain of command.  To date I have not received authorization to do so.   I am really still working on it for you guys as I am on your side, I really want to get this done for you all, but I just can't promise anything at this point.  I would suggest due to the limited nature of the production run that you secure your pre-order as soon as possible, as I would not like to see anyone miss out while waiting for discount I can't promise is coming.


----------



## estreeter

Resistance is futile.


----------



## ChrisSC

Now that the v2 is imminent, can anyone who had/has a v1 say if it needed to be burned-in like a traditional amp?  if so, how many hours? thx


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> I think there was a bit of miscommunication on this subject, and I'd like to take a moment to clear this up.  When this was brought up to me I advised that I was not in a position to set pricing for Head-Fi members, but I would send the suggestion up the chain of command.  To date I have not received authorization to do so.   I am really still working on it for you guys as I am on your side, I really want to get this done for you all, but I just can't promise anything at this point.  I would suggest due to the limited nature of the production run that you secure your pre-order as soon as possible, as I would not like to see anyone miss out while waiting for discount I can't promise is coming.


 

 You're all good. IMO. There's always a weird hype going on HF about non-disclosed discount's etc.  The pricing for your new product seems to be very reasonable compared to similar products, so most of your target consumer group should be fine with this pricing level ( maybe if not,  look somewhere else!) and I have already ordered one, although I don't know what to expect, but I"m willing to take my chance!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I'm gonna wait for the Zo3, I assume it will have a DAC.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I'm gonna wait for the Zo3, I assume it will have a DAC.


 

 So it will have an *ADC* to convert the analog signal from your DAP into digital, then a *DAC* to convert that signal into analog so that Digizoid can work their DSP magic on it ? Oddly enough, JH Audio have done exactly that, but it costs a little more than the ZO ....
   
  http://www.jhaudio.com/product/jh16-pro-custom-ear-monitor-jh-3a-dsp-amp
   
  You'll get change from 2K - bliss.
   

 *2-Channel Analog Input or SPDIF 24/192 Digital*
 6-Channel Amplified Analog Output (>100mA per channel)
 Digitally Controlled Volume Level
 Digitally Controlled Variable Bass Output - 0dB to + 12dB Boost
 32-Bit DSP Resolution
 Sample Frequency up to 192KHz
 72-Bit Accumulators
 300,000,000 MAC/S


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


jamesmcprogger said:


> I'm gonna wait for the Zo3, I assume it will have a DAC.


 

 Aw, come on James, who're you kidding my friend! Just wait until the slew of raving reviews come in. You'll be all over the Zo V2 like stink on poo!


----------



## estreeter

Waiting for those reviews has the potential to leave one on the end of a very long queue - I learnt my lesson with the V1.


----------



## treal512

Quote:


mizmoxie said:


> We are now accepting pre-orders!  Please visit http://www.digizoid.com/zo to place your pre-order!  There is a very limited quantity available for first run, so act quickly or they will be all gone.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone for being so patient!


 
   
  Ok, so my timing was a little off.. but done, done, and done!
   

   
  Charge!!!
   
    
  Quote:


jamesmcprogger said:


> IS  IT OUT YET?!!


 

  No, lol.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Preorder placed. Never heard the V1 so unsure what to expect really. If I don't like it I suppose it'll be easy to sell on.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Resistance is futile.


 

 Impedance too.


----------



## Varley

Zo Pre-ordered! Wohooo!


----------



## prsut

ZO.2 preordered today. Will wait 6-10 days and then...
   
  cowon s9 + zo.2 + phonak 112 chail will be completed.


----------



## Varley

I'm going to be :
   
*iPhone 4S 64GB > Low Rider > Zo V.2 > UM Miracles*
   
  Buzzing


----------



## gaspir324

I'm intrested to see how ZO2 compares to the original ZO.


----------



## prsut

*Here* you can find what is new...


----------



## SoulSyde

OP updated with the ZO.2 product info, pictures and a link to pre-order.
   
  BTW, I ordered mine!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I just hope they didn't forget about us ZOvatar winners, I'd almost feel tempted to pre-order just in case! LOL Now that the price is out, don't think this is almost too good to be true when all the improvements/changes have been taken into account? I'm very thankful what digiZoid is doing, finally a company that isn't just caring about making as much money as possible.
   
  As for the competitors, I think digiZoid might have something here that got the potential to turn every sub-$100 offering obsolete...
   
  EDIT: I wonder how the volume control works seeing it seems to be integrated into that same switch, hmm how's that even possible?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I just hope they didn't forget about us ZOvatar winners, I'd almost feel tempted to pre-order just in case! LOL Now that the price is out, don't think this is almost too good to be true when all the improvements/changes have been taken into account? I'm very thankful what digiZoid is doing, finally a company that isn't just caring about making as much money as possible.
> 
> As for the competitors, I think digiZoid might have something here that got the potential to turn every sub-$100 offering obsolete...
> 
> EDIT: I wonder how the volume control works seeing it seems to be integrated into that same switch, hmm how's that even possible?


 


  I suspect that it may either turn on when it senses an incoming signal (similar to the Arrow 3G) or any press of the volume turns it on.  We'll have to see.


----------



## mrAdrian

so there is a 32-step volume control as well as a 32-step bass boost?
   
  seriously tempted


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> so there is a 32-step volume control as well as a 32-step bass boost?
> 
> seriously tempted


 

 Yes.


----------



## stozzer123

sticking with the v1 as no need for the upgrade but anyone has no zo ...... go get zo!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Will the Zo2 fix the lack of body on my now dust gathering DT1350?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Anyone have the tech specs for the 2?


----------



## dfkt

That's all for now: http://www.digizoid.com/zo/


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote:


dfkt said:


> http://www.digizoid.com/zo/


 
 I meant something like this http://www.amb.org/audio/mini3/ or at least OPamps and Impedances
   
  edit: "all for now" ok then I guess only MizMoxie knows


----------



## DannyBai

I've only had the v.1 for a couple of months but I love it so much that I had to order the v.2
  Head-Fi drives me nuts.  ; )


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I've only had the v.1 for a couple of months but I love it so much that I had to order the v.2
> Head-Fi drives me nuts.  ; )


 


_All your base are ours. _


----------



## SoulSyde

I believe the appropriate response would be
*All your base bass are belong to us. *


----------



## F900EX

Welcoming news .... in for one and look forward to finally owning a ZO  
   
   
   
  Also regarding the discount, and it's not a complaint but to be fair this was asked many weeks ago, well before the 1st week in Sept. Sure cost's can change but was the v2 not going to be cheaper then the v1.
   
  I mean at this point does not really matter since when you hit the pay button on Paypal your already charged regardless of if the item has shipped or not. Issuing credits or adjustments using Paypal gets messy and time consuming.    It just would be been nice to know BEFORE we pre-ordered that Head-fi members would of known if there was going to be a discount or not, sure no promises were made but IMO there was plenty of time from your higher up's to get an answer on this question.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I believe the appropriate response would be
> *All your base bass are belong to us. *


 


  DigiZoid promised to make the audible effects of their DSP more apparent right across the spectrum with the V2 - I guess we will know very, very shortly how well they have achieved that objective.


----------



## SoulSyde

I wish I had tried the V1 earlier.  Nonetheless I look forward to seeing what the hype is all about.


----------



## DannyBai

I'll have to keep the v.1 and do a comparison when v.2 arrives.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'll have to keep the v.1 and do a comparison when v.2 arrives.


 


  Fantastic!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I'll also update my review of ZO v1 when I get v2 and focus mainly on the improvements/changes. http://www.head-fi.org/t/558850/digizoid-zo-personal-subwoofer-review-the-missing-link-to-audio-nirvana


----------



## SoulSyde

Great guys.  Please post here when you do your comparative reviews and I will post links to them in the OP.


----------



## rezel

Just ordered =D
  Can't wait and I'm surprised it only cost $100. Great pricing DigiZoid!


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Relax - I just think its optimistic asking about discounts and prices coming down when Digizoid can (almost) set whatever price up to $150 they want on this thing and I think it will sell. Even if it was 'only' an amp, its still a very competitive price, but throw in the DSP and I believe the current stock will be gone in less than a week. Happy to be proved wrong, but they sold the V1 at a phenomenal rate.


 


   


  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> So it will have an *ADC* to convert the analog signal from your DAP into digital, then a *DAC* to convert that signal into analog so that Digizoid can work their DSP magic on it ? Oddly enough, JH Audio have done exactly that, but it costs a little more than the ZO ....
> 
> http://www.jhaudio.com/product/jh16-pro-custom-ear-monitor-jh-3a-dsp-amp
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Ok, I really don't want to be the "term police", but I just want to make sure we are all on the same page with this. ZO has no digital processing (DSP) whatsoever. Period. End of story. It is entirely analog from start to finish. May as well call it ASP (Analog Signal Processing).


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I hope the digizoid 2 will be stocked somewhere in Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## rezel

^ International shipping from DigiZoid isn't too bad. $15 for US to Australia


----------



## Arnotts

It says $13.95 for me from US to Australia . Even better!


----------



## anirudh0802

Does anyone know what this "zo" is? Is it a personal amp or what? How does it compare to other portable amps out there?


----------



## rezel

Read up on these reviews:
mini-review-digizoid-zo-portable-subwoofer
Digizoid Zo Review


----------



## anirudh0802

Quote: 





rezel said:


> Read up on these reviews:
> mini-review-digizoid-zo-portable-subwoofer
> Digizoid Zo Review


 


  Thanks for the read. After doing some research, I'm hearing that the ZO wouldn't be recommended for more higher end headphones like the D2000, D5000, D1100? How does it compare to the Fiio E5?
   
  And I stumbled across this (posted by an engineer at Digizoid)
   
  "
 The ZO’s signal conditioning technology is entirely analog, not digital. So, there are no algorithms or computations taking place."Does anyone know why this would make a difference?​  ​  ​


----------



## rezel

I'm not really qualified to be telling you but apparently some people use it with Pro 900's on low mode as it 'improves' the overall sound, even just by a little. I'm quite curious about these myself so I've ordered a Zo 2 to try it out.
   
  Someone else want to answer why analogue is better than digital processing?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





rezel said:


> Someone else want to answer why analogue is better than digital processing?


 

 Well not converting to digital will avoid the need of an expensive/high quality DAC simple as that, this is just an amp. By sticking with analog you'll have cleaner output (there's a whole science behind analog-digital converting so won't go into detail, I've had a little basic stuff in school about it) than converting from analog to digital to analog or whatever. Especially when boosting the bass this is a good thing why I think it handles such a big bass boost without distorting.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





anirudh0802 said:


> After doing some research, I'm hearing that the ZO wouldn't be recommended for more higher end headphones like the D2000, D5000, D1100? How does it compare to the Fiio E5?
> ​


 

 The price tag of a pair of headphones doesn't tell anything about its synergy with the ZO. The ZO is a very good amp that won't make the sound 'worse'. As a rule of thumb, bass heavier phones won't benefit from it as much as ones that have less bass. The E5 is a nice little amp, although the new E6 is better in most aspects. Both can't match the ZO for its bass boost capability, though.


----------



## Biesas

Looking for some very quick advice before all of the ZO v2 pre-order stock runs out 
  I own Atrio MG7 and the Ultrasone Pro900 which I use on my Cowon S9, FiiO E10 and E11. In various combinations.
  I am really considering getting the ZO but I would probably be looking to replace my E11 (sell it) with it, cause can't really be putting to much money in this hobby of mine as there are other things going on in my life.
  To get to the point: does anybody know how would the ZO and E11 compare? Is ZO powerful enough for me not to notice the difference in driving power on my headphones, IEM's? Is it even worth getting the ZO considering I own some of the most bass heavy headphones/IEM's? Mind that I am a complete basshead, 90-95% of music I listen is drum and bass.
  Thanks for any advice given!
   
  BTW
  I am completely happy with the bass of my Atrio's but for some reason I would appreciate more bass out of my PRO 900's


----------



## shotgunshane

If I'm not mistaken, the ZO has more output power than the e11 and in a smaller package.  I haven't heard the e11 but based on specs the ZO should drive anything it does.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea I believe already v1 had slightly more output power than E11 and ZO2 has even more than v1. Pro 900 isn't even that demanding, ZO2 will be more than fine in that aspect.


----------



## Biesas

So you are saying that I can without regret sell my Fiio E11 and get myself on the ZO train? )
  Any of you think it would be a great improvement on my Pro900's?
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea I believe already v1 had slightly more output power than E11 and ZO2 has even more than v1. Pro 900 isn't even that demanding, ZO2 will be more than fine in that aspect.


 
       Quote:


shotgunshane said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the ZO has more output power than the e11 and in a smaller package.  I haven't heard the e11 but based on specs the ZO should drive anything it does.


----------



## shotgunshane

I'm not going to say that, since I haven't heard the e11 but the ZO is going to give you much better bass options/settings/controls.  I'd recommend keeping the e11 until you got the ZO and sell whichever you no longer need.


----------



## rezel

I think it'll be an improvement. I could give some impressions when my Zo 2 arrives if you'd like.


----------



## Biesas

The thing is I don't really want to wait till other people get it and then crave for the ZO even longer ;D I am considering to per-order one in the next few hours of I get convinced it is worth it 

  
  Quote: 





rezel said:


> I think it'll be an improvement. I could give some impressions when my Zo 2 arrives if you'd like.


----------



## rezel

How about you:
  Preorder
  See if you like it
  Keep it
  OR sell it when there is no stock leftover for a little premium


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





biesas said:


> The thing is I don't really want to wait till other people get it and then crave for the ZO even longer ;D I am considering to per-order one in the next few hours of I get convinced it is worth it


 


  Oh, it's worth it.  I have v1 and with v2 you get digital volume control and a smaller difference between flat and step 1, that's a huge improvement.  It will be well spent head-fi money.


----------



## Biesas

I am really starting to have issues with Head-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it is starting to rule most of my free time and a fair share of my spare money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well let's just hope the money will be well spent  and I hope it is going to be something astonishing. Cause now it is like only the 2nd time I am listening to my Pro900's over my new FiiO E11 and for some reason I find the bass more pleasing than on the E11. And am really starting to question do I really need/want more bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 decisions decisions...


----------



## esanthosh

Quote: 





biesas said:


> I am really starting to have issues with Head-Fi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Of course you do. If you don't buy, you will always be thinking about what you _may_ have missed. You know... reading reviews, imagining how it could have improved things. Buy and then think


----------



## Biesas

Thanks you are helping a lot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I am pulling the trigger and will do the explaining to my girlfriend when another mysterious box turns up in the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





esanthosh said:


> Of course you do. If you don't buy, you will always be thinking about what you _may_ have missed. You know... reading reviews, imagining how it could have improved things. Buy and then think


----------



## Varley

You only live once - Buy whatever you want


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





varley said:


> You only live once - Buy whatever you want


 


  Hell yeah...
  Zo v.2 pre-ordered allready..


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Ok, I really don't want to be the "term police", but I just want to make sure we are all on the same page with this. ZO has no digital processing (DSP) whatsoever. Period. End of story. It is entirely analog from start to finish. May as well call it ASP (Analog Signal Processing).


 

  
  Understood, but my post was in response to McProggers post re the 'ZO V3' having a DAC. I know its analog - unlike many here, I have a dedicated lineout from my DAP (yes, a *real* lineout, separate to the headphone out) and I cant wait to hear the difference. The T51 already blows my tiny mind - all up cost with the ZO V2 would still be less than we pay for the iPod Classic or 16GB Touch here in Oz ....


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I've only seen one E11 vs ZO comparision so far and this guy easily preferred ZO. Ofc no1 of us have heard ZO2 yet though, who knows it could be sounding worse than v1!  *nightmarish thoughts* Whatever will be the case between v1 and v2, I won't ever sell any of my ZO amps probably not even in future either, I'd rather collect them and put them up for display or something, too good to be sold, the satisfaction has been too great for me to concider selling them.


----------



## Biesas

Honestly, my girlfriend is probably going to send me to some mental institution after this to deal with my addiction... I have pulled the trigger... Oh well another thing to look forward to 
  I hate Head-Fi because of my wallet but I love it at the same time for helping me to find my audio bliss 
  Thanks everybody who has convinced me on getting the ZO


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Congrats on the preorder. I also have a set of Atrio M5s with the MG7 driver and a set of Pro 900s. The bass is great but there are some occasions where it just seems that more would be better (particularly for games and movies). I hope to get a preorder in before they sell out but I have to wait for a few checks to clear before I can put it on my debit card. 
   
  I've been torn between the FiiO E11 and the ZO2. I was very close to ordering the FiiO but now that the ZO2 is nearing its release, and the price seems very competitive, I don't think that I can pass it up. Hopefully the first batch comes out without any issues and hopefully there is one left for me to preorder.


----------



## disastermouse

I just pre-ordered the Zo2 as well.  My only other amps are a Fii0 E7 and an E9.  Just picked up some UE10s and I'm hoping the Zo will offer a bit more than the E7 in a smaller package.
   
  For $100, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea well if it sounds at least as great as ZO v1 and with these new features/improvements, it seems like a killer product in the lower-budget portable amp market. ZO v2 might even compete quite well with 150~$200 offerings. What stopped ZO v1 from doing this would be possibly the output power which what kept v1 reasonably priced around $100 but v2 offers stronger output so. But on a satisfaction basis level, the ZO1 is like more like a $200 product for the sound quality it brings as I use easy-to drive headphones that wouldn't need amping really, I mean I had personally paid up to $200 if I would be forced to for ZO1 if I had been able to demo it first.
   
  Why do I think this, well it's quite nicely written in my review but to summarize:
   
  - Greatly enhanced dynamicness from the more forward sound it brings
  - Extends soundstage "borders" (sounds that are meant to sound up-close still does so but background sounds that are meant to sound further apart can sound like coming further away with ZO, further apart from the "center" that is)
  - Bass quality: brings more impact without adding bloat. It's like getting a sense of "punch" without hearing it, it tightens it up but makes it stronger at same time (especially very deep bass) 
   
  Music becomes so much more engaging to listen to with ZO, it makes you wanna dance with the music and makes it sound more lively, even when kept at the first contour level (not the lowest but one notch above lowest, I think at the very lowest level it sounds like the ZO colorisation (SmartVector or whatever it was called) is completely turned off so). I would say it performs best on contour level 2 (2 notches up from the entry level) most of the time (ofc it's still quite headphone/IEM dependant and how much bass you're really looking for) but on the headphones I've tried I've started noticing more drastic change to soundstage and mids from contour lvl 3 and higher. At lvl 2 the soundstage is less "in-your-face" and mids sound with the headphones I've tried (just to rule out the frequency response balance difference) a little more analytical but this is very tiny bit we're talking about, you have to focus on it to hear the differences. Anyway I've kept it at lvl 2 for both Sony XB500 and Panasonic HTF600 and then added my own EQing to them, XB500 boost in mids and highs and HTF600 boost in the lower bass frequencies and very slight boost to the highs to get to the best result, it leads to the best result for me.


----------



## psygeist

Pre-ordered mine, hope they don't cancel it owing to any issues.


----------



## drgajet

Quote: 





biesas said:


> Honestly, my girlfriend is probably going to send me to some mental institution after this to deal with my addiction... I have pulled the trigger... Oh well another thing to look forward to
> I hate Head-Fi because of my wallet but I love it at the same time for helping me to find my audio bliss
> Thanks everybody who has convinced me on getting the ZO


 

 That's ok, you will have company.  I'm sure my wife is about to commit me also.  I think it's great to have all this wonderful gear.  She thinks I'm crazy.
   
  Pre-ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## anirudh0802

preordered due to RPGWiZaRD


----------



## rezel

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> it could be sounding worse than v1!  *nightmarish thoughts*


 


  I get nightmares like this occasionally after pre-ordering... or I imagine that the first run is faulty and I have to return it. T_T
   
  Zo 3 should have a DAC input built in.


----------



## treal512

And also a wet nap dispenser.


----------



## DarrenJamRock

Subscribed and pre-ordered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hopefully there will be no bugs and no issues.


----------



## SoulSyde

digiZoid has a 1-yr warranty.


----------



## DarrenJamRock

Yes but then you will have to send it back and be Zo-less until it returns. A 1 year warranty is always nice though.
   
  I am only a little worried that there could be a problem but not enough that it would stop me from pre-ordering one.


----------



## SoulSyde

I always find it funny when people are concerned about being an early adopter.  I rarely have a problem with a newly developed product.


----------



## DarrenJamRock

I think it is more so of just not being disappointed with a product you have been anticipating. Especially with all this build up.
   
  For me it also has to do with the fact that I do not pre-order many items so that is just my perspective.


----------



## mrAdrian

Curse you headfi. Waiting to see what could it do to my phones. Gr07, tf10, ultrasone dj1 etc. ..


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





rezel said:


> I get nightmares like this occasionally after pre-ordering... or I imagine that the first run is faulty and I have to return it. T_T
> 
> Zo 3 should have a DAC input built in.


 

 You've just joined McProgger in the group of 'people who just dont get DSP'. Congratulations.


----------



## disastermouse

Is the anticipation killing anyone else?  I want mah new toy, dang it!


----------



## rezel

Thank you? I won't pretend I do. >.<
  Is there a technicality that doesn't allow a DAC to be built in?
   
  EDIT: "DAC input" oh, lol.


----------



## treal512

I'm fine. Whether it takes a week or longer doesn't bother me. I let that go a long time ago lol.
   
   
  It'll be interesting when it arrives though


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I'm fine. Whether it takes a week or longer doesn't bother me. I let that go a long time ago lol.


 
   
  Same - we have waited this long, so whats another couple of weeks ? Really hoping to have my EPH-02 by Xmas, though, but given the way everything slows down in the weeks before Dec 25, I'm philosophical.


----------



## anirudh0802

This is the first time I've preordered something. They say that it ships out this week and only have a "limited" amount so I wonder if the first batch will be delivered this coming week. If not, I won't be a happy camper


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

I just placed my preorder. Hopefully the first batch is big enough to allow for me to get mine. I don't know if I can handle having to wait for a second production run. 
   
  According to digiZoid's Facebook updates, it looks like today is when production actually starts (unless I'm mistaken) so if it ships by next week, I'd be more than pleased. This week would be even better, of course, but hopefully it will be worth the wait, regardless.
   
  I was just going over the specs and saw that these are being manufactured in the US. That's pretty awesome, especially considering the very reasonable price. That gives me hope that maybe we will see some go out later this week. That may just be wishful thinking, though.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

has anyone received a confirmation email, besides the paypal "payment sent" email? something from digizoid with dates of shipping or something?


----------



## Optimus Praim

Not yet...
  Still waiting...


----------



## yhzh

Just preordered. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> has anyone received a confirmation email, besides the paypal "payment sent" email? something from digizoid with dates of shipping or something?


 


  Nothing here either.  If I hear anything from digiZoid I will update the OP.


----------



## estreeter

I rang the DigiZoid offices - a Brazilian answered the phone and, my Portuguese being what it is, it seems that they are either operating out of a shipping container in Belize or 'someone has a chicken in the microwave'. Beats me.


----------



## 182751

A little more info:
   
   
   
  Quote: My email to Digizoid 





> Hey Guys,  Thanks for letting me know! I've already put in my order. Can you give me an estimate as to how long before shipping starts on these items?
> 
> Thanks again.


 
   
    
  Quote: From Digizoid


> Hello Aaron,
> The digiZoid team would like to thank you for your pre-order.
> 
> Our engineers are heading to California on Oct. 24 for production. And unless something crazy happens, we should be releasing the first shipment at weeks end.
> ...


 
   
  So end of the week should be first shipment. I'd say mid to late next week we should all start receiving them. YAY!


----------



## mrAdrian

I hope they don't take a month to ship to AU...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> I hope they don't take a month to ship to AU...


 

 Relax - just lie back and think of ENGLAND !


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

The only thing the ZO changed was everything. The ZO2 will change everything else. I own 2 ZO 1, in general I use one in my car and the other portable. In my can I have a Numark DJ, 40 second delay CD transport for a source. It gives me a triple beam laser pickup which will deliver the quality I demand from a CD transport. It will not skip while driving. I have 2 Headroom micro amps, one for my right ear and one for my left ear. I have a hearing imbalance but I now will only listen to portable mono block because the quality is ultra clean. I use a Micro dac with a Black Cat digital cable and for cans I use my JH 13 with Null Audio Crystal Picciclo cables. I have custom made stereo to mono and mono to stereo cables so I can control my volume independently. I have a pure sine wave inverter. This is no wimpy setup. Without the ZO it does sound unacceptably thin. Hearing is very esoteric so when I take out the zo the sound will be acceptable after a period of time but all ways sounds weak and thin. I never thought of it as weak and thin but after I became ZO a fied I can not turn back. I bought 2 ZO2 and I know that I will not be disappointed. I also have a dual Xin SM4 setup, a dual SR71a setup, a dual iQube setup, a dual Xin Reference setup, a dual TTVJ portable tube setup which I am very interested in hearing with ZO2. Then I am most interested in comparing dual ZO2 alone to the other rigs. Dual mono block ZO2 for $200. Now that is a game changer. If you have not experienced portable mono block do not pass judgment. Everyone who has heard what I have done, just can not believe it. One other thing, I tweak Cd's 7 ways before putting them on a Imod in WAV format. There are only a few people on the face of the planet that have experienced this elevation of sound reproduction. It is like meditating. The chakras just start spinning the second the sound hits the ear and goes to the soul. Good Day.


----------



## au5t3n5

my god...
  
  Quote: 





thesatelliteguy said:


> The only thing the ZO changed was everything. The ZO2 will change everything else. I own 2 ZO 1, in general I use one in my car and the other portable. In my can I have a Numark DJ, 40 second delay CD transport for a source. It gives me a triple beam laser pickup which will deliver the quality I demand from a CD transport. It will not skip while driving. I have 2 Headroom micro amps, one for my right ear and one for my left ear. I have a hearing imbalance but I now will only listen to portable mono block because the quality is ultra clean. I use a Micro dac with a Black Cat digital cable and for cans I use my JH 13 with Null Audio Crystal Picciclo cables. I have custom made stereo to mono and mono to stereo cables so I can control my volume independently. I have a pure sine wave inverter. This is no wimpy setup. Without the ZO it does sound unacceptably thin. Hearing is very esoteric so when I take out the zo the sound will be acceptable after a period of time but all ways sounds weak and thin. I never thought of it as weak and thin but after I became ZO a fied I can not turn back. I bought 2 ZO2 and I know that I will not be disappointed. I also have a dual Xin SM4 setup, a dual SR71a setup, a dual iQube setup, a dual Xin Reference setup, a dual TTVJ portable tube setup which I am very interested in hearing with ZO2. Then I am most interested in comparing dual ZO2 alone to the other rigs. Dual mono block ZO2 for $200. Now that is a game changer. If you have not experienced portable mono block do not pass judgment. Everyone who has heard what I have done, just can not believe it. One other thing, I tweak Cd's 7 ways before putting them on a Imod in WAV format. There are only a few people on the face of the planet that have experienced this elevation of sound reproduction. It is like meditating. The chakras just start spinning the second the sound hits the ear and goes to the soul. Good Day.


----------



## estreeter

Just Audio planned to offer their flagship AHA-120 full Class-A in 'dual-mono' configuration, but I haven't heard anything on this since the initial rumblings. I think I 'get' the dual mono concept with speakers - just not sure how it works with headphones. 
   
  SatelliteGuy, is it possible for you to post a photo of one of your dual-mono setups, pls ?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I'm going to buy me 4 Zo2 and use them for quadraphonic recordings, how about that?


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

It is very simple. I am only using one side of each stereo amp. One amp is ring the other amp is tip. Since there is no signal going thru the other side there is no competing noise in the case. The cable is simple. A stereo male to 2 mono right and left, ring and tip. then coming out of the amps you go mono ring and tip mini to stereo female mini. If you go to stereo male mini you could plug it straight into the ZO without a patch. I had a few cable sets made up by Ken at ALO and they were a bit costly. I think he charged me about $300 a pair. The last time I asked him to do some custom work he said he no longer had any interest in custom work so I am looking for a new cable maker. I am sure there are some headfiers that could make them for way less than half. I got a pair that is 4 inches and a couple that are 7 inches because the TTVJ hybrid has one jack on top and the other on the bottom. This whole setup was a necessary for me because I had a ear drum replacement and my right rear is 22% off my left and this was real bothersome. Now that I have become use to this when I go to a single amp not only do I have a balance problem but I hear the degradation. My RSA 71b has a separate right and left volume and this is the only amp that competes with my portable mono block. I take no credit for 71b amp controls but 3 -4 years ago I called Ray to see if he could help me with my problem but he is a busy man and would not give me the time of day. The 71b is a monster and in balanced mode it has many aspects of mono block portable but it is not as attractive balanced as it is unbalanced with the ZO. It is my belief at this time that most amps and IEM are over manufactured. What I mean is they are designed to work without a ZO. They are engineered to run off a signal that is not appropriate for maximum reproduction of music. The ZO is a signal equalizer that changes the playing field. This devise can take a very inexpensive IEM and make it compete with one worth 10 times. The same is true with amps. The amps are designed to use a signal that needs alot of engineering to make it sound great. the zo makes the signal drive the cans better. We will probably see amp manufactures incorporating ZO technology into their designs. Hence ZO licensing. That is why I said the only thing the ZO changed is everything. The only thing the ZO2 changed is everything else.


----------



## treal512




----------



## estreeter

I'm still reserving my judgment on the ZO until I hear it with my own ears. Its been fun to play along with the hype/buildup, but you really only know what a new toy brings to the table after you've lived with it for a few months. I dont think Digizoid have done themselves any favours with the mp4 demo on their website - if anything, it has given their detractors ammunition.


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

You have the right to reserve the right. I do not blame you for being skeptical. But this is the real thing. The reality is if someone can not hear the improvement this device does to audio they should look for a different hobby. Like ping pong or darts.


----------



## estreeter

No problem - as long as you dont try to *combine* ping pong and darts, both can be a lot of fun !
   
  My post wasnt intended to offend anyone, and I was one of the first on the V2 pre-order bandwagon, but I try not to let pre-release hype build my expectations to the point where the only possible result can be disappointment. I know the ZO isnt 'just an amp', but how many here can honestly say that the ideal 'wire with gain' amp is really what they were after the first time they ordered an amp ? Amps must be the single largest source of remorse in this hobby, mainly because it takes time to appreciate exactly what a good amp has bought to the equation. By adding DSP to the mix, DigiZoid have capitalised on that initial desire for the 'wow' factor - nothing subtle about being able to change the settings on your 'amp' and have a markedly different experience with each change.


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

No offenses taken. Not only does it take time to be aware of a amp but how many will ever be able to tell the differences in any number of a couple dozen different entities. If this gives a animal like me and you a spin what about the whole music industry. Headfi is a beta study for this technology. Not that all listeners need to know how much better the whole thing can get but this thing lets the downloader take a quamton leap towards realisim. We are familiar with the curse. I have opened 50 windows and walked thru 20 doors and I feel like the journey has just began. The whole world will soon be listening to a more real sound. What makes you happy. Imagine that if ruthless critics such as the members of a audio forum can find this much right with this revolutionary advancement, what will happen when the industry starts using it. They want hits on their technology licensing. We are the lucky ones for it to drop into our laps as it did. I feel these people are very sharp and they have won over a very critical group of people. Both leaders and lambs. I bet the farm that they show up at CES with something for the home music industry. If not this January, next.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I know what you're talking about TheSatelliteGuy, with ZO it's definitely sounding less thin and "weak" not just cuz of you get stronger bass. It's like every frequency gets more weight to it. I knew I'd like ZO even before I tried it because I discovered by EQing I could achieve similar kind of change in sound. I'd say ZO makes it sound more forward, say more forward in a "balanced" way so it won't become a Grado but share perhaps some similarities though. I'm an EQ enthusiast ever since I discovered the EQ in kX Audio drivers for Audigy cards. This EQ let me boost frequencies even past +12dB without distorting even if I don't lower preamp. Very few EQs would allow this. Now I just happened to discover by mistake that when I started boosting the sliders on it the more good it often started to sound like up to a certain point which varies a bit with every headphone too. I mean find the EQ "curve" that works best with that headphone and just boost the whole curve and exaggerate it so it keeps its proportions. What I can't for the life of me figure out scientisticly is how there can be a difference between this "EQing technique" vs just using minimal EQing around zero lvl and then boost your volume sliders to make up for the more silent volume level compared to boosting the whole curve, it just doesn't sound the same! I'd describe it a bit like having multiple speakers one for each purpose (sub for bass, tweeters for highs etc) that all "shout" for attention but well balanced and therefore you get "lots of everything" in a clear way, stronger bass but also more mids and highs at same time as the speakers focus on their own range which also leads to greatly enhanced dynamicness in the sound. This was the very reason I so quickly decided to buy ZO v1 after I discovered it as I thought it would bring similar kind of change in sound and I was right. So with ZO you basicly get similar kind of experience as I was having using my EQ technique on this very special EQ I use that allow using that technique (forget about trying with VST software EQs, media player's EQ etc it won't work since they start distorting too quickly when boosting without lowering preamp).
   
  ZO has made me think all headphones now sound like, well "headphones" without ZO compared to proper speaker setups, boring, weak, thin and laid-back.


----------



## Vargtass

I'm very excited about the new Z02, but I'm wondering if the volume will be enough when driving say my Westone 4 from my Samsung Galaxy S2 phone. The amp in that phone is pretty weak, and I'm struggling with a loud enough volume. 
   
  So, is the Z02 "just" a booster, or a genuine volume-enhancer, ie that I can listen to music louder. 
   
  Already have a Fiio 5 on it's way for testing, but I'd really like to try out the Z02 as well for some needed bass-punch delivered to the W4's. 
   
  "So there is a 32-step volume control as well as a 32-step bass boost?"
   
  Guess I got my answer  Preorder INC!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I'm still wondering how you'll be able to adjust both bass and volume which also works as an on/off button on that same wheel-switch... It just seems like too many functions for one switch. Maybe short press turns device on/off, hold it in and it switches between volume adjustment and bass adjustment. Don't know. xD


----------



## Vargtass

I'm assuming they've found a working solution to the volume / bass step "issue" presented by RPG  
   
  I'm also really hoping signal-noise from mobile devices isn't too bad. Hopefully it's decently shielded - god knows I hope for that, at least. If not I have to make a weird tinfoil-hat for it


----------



## mrAdrian

Now I have pre-ordered thanks to this very thread, I am thinking how would the ZO measure as a pure headphone amp (that is with no EQ settings)


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

With the XB500 which is a very easy driven headphone I went from 28% to 11% on windows volume slider to get similar / normal volume levels with ZO1, that's a 255% difference on the volume slider (of course the dB output difference at the same vol setting would be more interesting), now ZO2 appearently is able to provide like 5dB higher output than v1 even...
   
  EDIT: With Panasonic HTF600 that I currently use as main headphones I go from like ~48% vol setting to 20% with ZO for similar vol levels. These are low ohm headphones though, 40 ohm / 104dB sens (XB500) and 56 ohm / 100 dB sens (Panasonic HTF600)  but it provides a very drastic vol boost, in specs it was just slightly ahead / quite similar as FiiO E11 I believe in output power so it's not only a gimmick DSP but a well working amp at its price point.


----------



## Vargtass

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> With the XB500 which is a very easy driven headphone I went from 28% to 11% on windows volume slider to get similar / normal volume levels with ZO1, that's a 255% difference on the volume slider (of course the dB output difference at the same vol setting would be more interesting), now ZO2 appearently is able to provide like 5dB higher output than v1 even...


 


  Wow - impressive! 
   
  Really looking forward to the ZO2 injecting life into my Westone 4's through either my mobile or Macbook Pro. Just really hope the mobiles test-signals arent caught easily. If that's the case, I have to have a pretty long single-jack-cable, and relocate the amp to somewhere not close to the phone. Going to make everything harder, I guess, but still doable. At least it'll still be good for laptop use.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





vargtass said:


> Wow - impressive!
> 
> Really looking forward to the ZO2 injecting life into my Westone 4's through either my mobile or Macbook Pro. Just really hope the mobiles test-signals arent caught easily. If that's the case, I have to have a pretty long single-jack-cable, and relocate the amp to somewhere not close to the phone. Going to make everything harder, I guess, but still doable. At least it'll still be good for laptop use.


 

 I've sometimes heard the kind of noise I think you're describing in ZO v1 but very seldom some kind of "vuvuzela" like sound almost, my friend had some comp speakers which very easily picked up that noise. ZO2 should work better due to preamp + amp config, ZO1 only has the single amp config which often leads to more noise coming through. EDIT: this noise exactly http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23rdefO4gBU (it was fairly silent for me, about twice as silent as normal listening volume), Cheap workaround http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaVqSB7_lII
   
  Also the noisefloor might also be improved with ZO2 I think. On XB500 which is very sensitive headphone (with my other headphones it's not an issue) with higher vol set (a bit higher than normal) I can hear hissing with an Audigy 2 ZS card, with sensitive IEMs which are more prone to that and a more noisy source you might hear hissing with i could imagine it might become a prob with some setups (cheap built-in soundcards in laptops etc), I think this might be improved in ZO2 but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Vargtass

Yep, that's the sound that's been bothering me with some other portable amps. Glad to see there are both workarounds, and that the ZO1/2 in general isn't heavy on them. I used to get them at least as high as my music back in the days, and it was pretty damn horrible :/ Almost blew my ears out, and it happened ALOT. Hehe.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





vargtass said:


> Yep, that's the sound that's been bothering me with some other portable amps. Glad to see there are both workarounds, and that the ZO1/2 in general isn't heavy on them. I used to get them at least as high as my music back in the days, and it was pretty damn horrible :/ Almost blew my ears out, and it happened ALOT. Hehe.


 

 Well it depends a lot on your source too I believe. Maybe with some sources it would be non-existant issue, others it would be major issue with. Also another funny thing is that when I heard this noise it's ALWAYS only in the right channel / headphone driver.
   
  Aluminium foil seems best http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWolb9nn74E


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> With the XB500 which is a very easy driven headphone I went from 28% to 11% on windows volume slider to get similar / normal volume levels with ZO1, that's a 255% difference on the volume slider (of course the dB output difference at the same vol setting would be more interesting), now ZO2 appearently is able to provide like 5dB higher output than v1 even...


 


  But how flat is it when there is no EQ on.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> But how flat is it when there is no EQ on.


 

 What exactly do you want to know?


----------



## mrAdrian

I know it could have a warm (very bassy) sound signature, but what would it do to my music with no EQ on -> any improvement on soundstage/frequency responses etc. So the sole performance of its amp.


----------



## dfkt

The ZO1 was "flat flat" on bypass, and very subtle processing on level 1 - http://rmaa.elektrokrishna.com/index.php?dir=&search=zo&search_mode=f
   
  I assume the ZO2 should have even less processing in the lower steps, as Digizoid put more evenly spaced steps in the new one.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I think at the very lowest level it sounds very transparent, analytical and detailed, you actually get a very very slight decrease in bass on that level compared to plugging in the headphones directly to the source. I think ZO has to be used at least on lvl1 to get full satisfaction, it's then you get the change in dynamicness, soundstage, bass etc, it sounds a whole lot different between the flat and first lvl. The bass on the first level is only subtle increased, my guess around 1.5dB (compared to not using ZO and possibly 2~3dB or so difference compared to the entry lvl) but nothing else suffers from it, actually it sounds like the whole range comes more forward compared to the entry level why the subtle increased bass response doesn't hurt.
   
  I'm actually hearing it exactly like this graph shows:

  Source: http://www.digizoid.com/media/
   
  Where you see the whole range gets a boost even on the minimum lvl, because it sounds a bit similar when I boost the whole range on my good quality EQ which allows you to boost the frequencies without distorting.
   
  I think ZO2 will be different on first and possibly flat lvl and probably offer slightly less of a boost than on v1 if it's really true that the bass steps are now even per lvl. Between lvl 1 and 2 there's a smaller difference than lvl 0 and 1 on ZO1.
   
  The only reason I can think of why some1 wouldn't like ZO if you're a person that really loves the sound of laid-back headphones such as HD800, K70x. The ZO processing is a bit opposite of that sound, it's more closer to Grado's approach for being entertaining but it still does a great job at staying detailed/analytical even if it does put some kind of "colorisation" over it. I've always wanted to get engaged with the music, the feeling of wanting to start dance along to it rather than lean-back in my chair and have a nice cup of coffee while listening to classical and trying to analyze it if you get my illustration.


----------



## Pelotonjon

I'm really interested in this product, but I'll probably wait for reviews before ordering.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





pelotonjon said:


> I'm really interested in this product, but I'll probably wait for reviews before ordering.


 

 Thats what I did with V1, only to find the thing sold out. Hopefully, DigiZoid have rectified that and will be able to meet demand for the V2.


----------



## rezel

"_So far everything is working great, and the first production run has been a success!_"
*DigiZoid Facebook Wall*
   
  I don't stalk their page, I have their Facebook page on RSS feed. >_>


----------



## SoulSyde

Quick aside -- Australians must like bass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I see a lot of people from Australia on this thread.


----------



## aural bliss

really tempted to preorder one already.  will wait on feedback and comparison to the fiio e11 though


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


estreeter said:


> Thats what I did with V1, only to find the thing sold out. *Hopefully, DigiZoid have rectified that and will be able to meet demand for the V2.*


 
  Ditto! I'll at least wait out the first wave, and hopefully find enough reason to replace my current Zo once a few comparisons are made from owners of both the original and V2.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Quick aside -- Australians must like bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Whilst I wont deny that, it doesnt tell the whole story, at least not for me. If the only thing the V2 does for my music is boost the bass, rest assured that mine will be on the FS forum very, very quickly.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





aural bliss said:


> really tempted to preorder one already.  will wait on feedback and comparison to the fiio e11 though


 


  Come on... just buy one.  All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Whilst I wont deny that, it doesnt tell the whole story, at least not for me. If the only thing the V2 does for my music is boost the bass, rest assured that mine will be on the FS forum very, very quickly.


 


  What else are you expecting it to do?  I'm sure it will have a modest amplifier, but I wouldn't expect it to power a pair of HE-5s.
   
  All I want it to do is to bring a little more weight to the low end, but in a clean distortion-free way, something I cannot typically achieve through normal EQ-ing.


----------



## estreeter

No HE-5s here. I just want DSP that achieves what EQ does not for me - I wont comment further until I've actually heard the ZO.
   
  Line-out from the T51 (already a powerful signal) into the V2 *should* be worth the modest price of admission - if it isnt, I suspect mine wont be the only ZO in the FS forum.


----------



## F900EX

I guess it all comes down to what you expect to get out of a $100 product that's size of a car key.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> I guess it all comes down to what you expect to get out of a $100 product that's size of a car key.


 

 I accept that, but what pushed me over to the 'dark side' was the anythingbutipod review. Abi is hyper-critical of most of what comes down the pike (Clip and Clip+ being about the only exceptions), and he is a self-confessed 'rabid fanboy' of the V1. I actually seek out reviews from folk who have a track record of 'putting the boot in' to manufacturers, even at the risk of no longer receiving review samples, and some of Abi's DAP reviews are scathing - when he ends a review like this, I sit up and take notice:
   
_The ZO does what most other portable amps aren’t able to do: *it indeed makes the sound subjectively better*. It has *no detrimental effects on the source audio,* and it is able to beef up any signal if one wishes so. *This is more than can be said about much higher priced ‘audiophile’ amps that are hyped in certain circles*. The ZO might not have a brushed steel chassis or overpriced boutique capacitors and opamps – but contrary to those products, it actually affects the perceived sound quality in a positive, audible way – besides the usual increase in loudness._
   
_the ZO is the first one that adds a veritable wow factor to the sound. No, not the awful SRS WOW kind – *a real WOW, coming from the guts, that makes me grin uncontrollably.*_
   
  http://anythingbutipod.com/2011/06/digizoid-zo-portable-subwoofer-review/
   
  If DigiZoid paid Abi for that review, they most definitely got their money's worth. Read his reviews of the Arrow 12HE and the Pico Slim for examples of his normal 'measured' style of reviewing portable kit.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





aural bliss said:


> really tempted to preorder one already.  will wait on feedback and comparison to the fiio e11 though


 


  I own the ZO v.1 and E11.  With all my iem's, the ZO is absolutely fantastic but when I'm using my MarkL modded D2000, The E11 sounds much better.  If you're an iem guy, you can't go wrong with the ZO.


----------



## F900EX

I'm in the same ZO boat as you   He was the reason I ended up with the Clip+ and the J3. These are products I would not of bought, thing about the ZO is, sounded great on paper but the fact sharper image where selling it, never gave me a cozy feeling that it actually worked, since SI always seem to sell cheaply made products that never last.
   
  That said I am sure digiZoid will do very well from the release of this product and I wish them the best. I am sure it's been a lot of work and investment to get it to this point. Hopefully that's about to pay off.
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I accept that, but what pushed me over to the 'dark side' was the anythingbutipod review. Abi is hyper-critical of most of what comes down the pike (Clip and Clip+ being about the only exceptions), and he is a self-confessed 'rabid fanboy' of the V1. I actually seek out reviews from folk who have a track record of 'putting the boot in' to manufacturers, even at the risk of no longer receiving review samples, and some of Abi's DAP reviews are scathing - when he ends a review like this, I sit up and take notice:
> 
> _The ZO does what most other portable amps aren’t able to do: *it indeed makes the sound subjectively better*. It has *no detrimental effects on the source audio,* and it is able to beef up any signal if one wishes so. *This is more than can be said about much higher priced ‘audiophile’ amps that are hyped in certain circles*. The ZO might not have a brushed steel chassis or overpriced boutique capacitors and opamps – but contrary to those products, it actually affects the perceived sound quality in a positive, audible way – besides the usual increase in loudness._
> 
> ...


----------



## estreeter

Same 'ZO boat' ? Haw haw haw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Its like I told mcrpogger - ZO hard or ZO home !


----------



## Odinsreaver

I just pre-ordered mine a few mins ago. I haven't tried the Zo-2 but with everyone saying how nice the first one was, might as well check to see what the hype is. I hope it's as good as they said.


----------



## anirudh0802

Does anyone know anything about when these will ship? I'm really annoyed because I haven't gotten an email from Digizoid...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





anirudh0802 said:


> Does anyone know anything about when these will ship? I'm really annoyed because I haven't gotten an email from Digizoid...


 


  Relax - you can spend the time researching what happened to the hundreds of dollars laid down for Singlepower amps before the man behind the name split for parts unknown .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You have PayPal receipt, and I think we have 28 days to lodge a complaint in the event that we never get anything beyond a postcard from MizMoxie on a beach somewhere in Mexico.


----------



## DarrenJamRock

Quote: 





anirudh0802 said:


> Does anyone know anything about when these will ship? I'm really annoyed because I haven't gotten an email from Digizoid...


 


  Well it is still the week of October 24th so if they do ship tomorrow then no worries

  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> The first shipment *expected to leave* by Oct. 28th.


 
  Key words


----------



## estreeter

Yup - some of you lucky Yankees will have the V2 early next week. Hell, there are probably truckloads of the things roaring up and down Interstate 95 as I type this ..... :crybaby:


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





darrenjamrock said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 not anymore, check out the "ZO2 preorder" thread


----------



## Biesas

From Digizoid facebook page:


> Ok everyone, I have good news and bad news.
> The bad news is that while we were hoping to avoid any delays, due to circumstances beyond our control the material for the soft touch coating will not be received in time to process this week. However, it will arrive at the beginning of next week, thus extending the ship date from this week to next week. We apologize for the small delay! I can say though  that the coating is worth the wait because it will make the ZO2 more scratch-resistant and easier to handle. I'm really sorry you guys, but we want to make sure that each and every ZO2 is worth every penny of your hard-earned money.
> The good news is that the first production run of boards is officially a complete success! No imperfections and no errors!
> We appreciate your continued patience!


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





anirudh0802 said:


> Does anyone know anything about when these will ship? I'm really annoyed because I haven't gotten an email from Digizoid...


 

 Hahaha


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

The delay is unfortunate but it's good to hear that the production of the boards went off without issue. I like the idea of a softer material. I'd like to find a way to strap this to my Zune HD (though it's unlikely since the Zune has a large touch screen with little room for a strap) and the ZO2 being soft would go far in keeping everything scratch-free.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Yeap no worries about the delay here..
  As long as it is scratch free i think it worth the waiting.
  I just think of all these guys who preordered Headstage Arrow HE 4G many many months ago and are still struggling to get a response about the status of the production..
  I consider myself a lucky guy if i get my hands on the Zo buy the middle of October...


----------



## Varley

Not all that fussed, I just wish I could forget about it so it's a surprise once it comes, but I'm too eagerly anticipated


----------



## rezel

+1
  Doesn't matter for me, not like I can really test them out much over exams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Doesn't stop me checking Head-Fi though XD


----------



## SoulSyde

Everyone relax.  It's called a pre-order for a reason.  Yes, delays happen with new products but you all chose to be "early adopters."  If you don't like waiting then cancel your order and keep your $99 until you feel comfortable ordering one.
   
  As for me, I can wait.  How many companies actually keep the consumer apprised of the manufacturing process of a new product?  Good luck trying to get assembly-line updates from Apple.  Give digiZoid some breathing room already.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> Yeap no worries about the delay here..
> As long as it is scratch free i think it worth the waiting.
> I just think of all these guys who preordered Headstage Arrow HE 4G many many months ago and are still struggling to get a response about the status of the production..
> I consider myself a lucky guy if i get my hands on the Zo buy the middle of October...


 


  I've waited 5 months for an Arrow. 1 week for a ZO2 is nothing. lol.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





panges said:


> I've waited 5 months for an Arrow. 1 week for a ZO2 is nothing. lol. :


 
   
  I feel for you man...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I know how frustrating is to wait so long for something that you have no idea when it is going to be released..
  Especially if you have paid for it...
  I was almost close to preorder the Arrow 2 months ago but i've read all the complaints from guys like you and i quickly changed my mind...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thank God...


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> I feel for you man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha. Yeah. I waited 5 months for my first Arrow. But now I'm actually waiting for a replacement unit since the input jacks on mine stopped working. To be honest, I'm not even really expecting to actually receive a replacement, which is kind of sad.

 On the plus side, I did just pre-order a ZO2 today, so hopefully I can get in on next week's batch of shipped units.


----------



## disastermouse

I pre-ordered and have basically just forgotten about it. I keep checking up on it here, but as LNG asit gets here before Skyrim, I'm gold.


----------



## estreeter

I only know of one company that ships product before most of us even know its on their website - iBasso - and even they seem to have changed their strategy.


----------



## Odinsreaver

Just a quick question to the ones who pre-ordered this product.
   
  All you got back was a email stating:
   
 You sent a payment of $105.15 USD to Digizoid Inc.
This charge will appear on your credit card statement as payment to PAYPAL *DIGIZOIDINC.

  

 And a receipt number, yes? Still haven't gotten any other information besides that.


----------



## SoulSyde

That's correct.
   
  I would suspect that tracking numbers will be issued via e-mail once the first run has been fully assembled.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





odinsreaver said:


> Just a quick question to the ones who pre-ordered this product.
> 
> All you got back was a email stating:
> 
> ...


 

 Yup - you are in exactly the same position as the rest of us, but the shipping date has been pushed back a week. Welcome to audio hell - we've waited this long, so we can wait another week. I think the most outrageous case I've seen here was someone who waited a full 12 months for a portable amp, but I suspect there may be worse cases out there.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Yup - you are in exactly the same position as the rest of us, but the shipping date has been pushed back a week. Welcome to audio hell - we've waited this long, so we can wait another week. *I think the most outrageous case I've seen here was someone who waited a full 12 months for a portable amp*, but I suspect there may be worse cases out there.


 


  Referring to Rob (Headfonia)?


----------



## Odinsreaver

Aw, what a drag. As long as I get updated information to my email, then all is well. Hope we get more information posted, soon. On another subject, 12 month waiting time for a portable amplifier? Which one was that?


----------



## estreeter

I think the 12 month wait was one of the 6Moons reviewers - not Sraban, but one of their volunteers.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Referring to Rob (Headfonia)?


 


  Don't forget about Xin amps, back in the days... Rob seems to be The Flash in comparison.


----------



## SoulSyde

That must have been before my time at Head-Fi.
   
  Way OT dfkt, what ever happened to the "Meier" implementation as a standard feature of Rockbox?


----------



## shotgunshane

So I wonder if the soft touch material will wear/rub off in time, on the corners, like it has on my Incipio Feather case for the iPhone 4?  Not a big deal but just wondering if it will be a similar application.  I'm sure the constant in and out of the pocket is what causes the wear on the iPhone case.


----------



## SoulSyde

I thought that too.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I thought that too.


 


  They could always give us free shipping to apologize for the delays . Then again we could just wait and get free shipping from amazon. I'm quite surprised digizoid didn't offer free shipping for early orders. It would look much better if they did this.


----------



## Odinsreaver

Did anyone here use a case for the first Digizoid? If so, which one?


----------



## rezel

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> They could always give us free shipping to apologize for the delays . Then again we could just wait and get free shipping from amazon. I'm quite surprised digizoid didn't offer free shipping for early orders. It would look much better if they did this.


 


  The Zo 1 cost $120US. The fact that they sold their successor product lower than their original is good enough for me.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rezel said:


> The Zo 1 cost $120US. The fact that they sold their successor product lower than their original is good enough for me.


 


  I guess that does make up for it. I thought others acquired the ZO for $100.00 as well. I could be wrong but I swear I saw it going for that amount on amazon and with free shipping. Who knows?


----------



## i2ehan

The original Zo was sold for $100. That's the price at which I purchased mine, through Sharper Image.


----------



## ClieOS

The original price for ZO v1 was $119. It was lower to $99 later on.


----------



## rezel

^ I meant at launch, they sold it at $120.


----------



## estreeter

Depending on whether it meets my expectations, the V2 is worth anywhere between $0 and 'priceless'


----------



## Odinsreaver

That's like saying nothing at all.
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Depending on whether it meets my expectations, the V2 is worth anywhere between $0 and 'priceless'


----------



## estreeter

I'm saying its worth what I *think* its worth - everyone else seems to want to argue the toss over 20USD. I know times are tough, but 20 bucks ? It will still be the cheapest amp I've owned since joining Head-Fi, and that's hardly an expensive collection. Ultimately, I have considerably larger fish to fry, but you can read all about it when the EPH-02 arrives.


----------



## Biesas

Received an email from digizoid:
   


> *[size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small]Hello Rytis,[/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size]*
> 
> *[size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small]Due to circumstances beyond our control, the soft touch material we planned on using to coat the ZO 2 enclosures was late in arriving at the plant. [/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size]* *[size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small]We apologize, as this has delayed shipping of your ZO 2 until this coming week. [/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size]* *[size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small][size=small]We believe the shipping delay is worth the wait because the coating will make the enclosures more scratch-resistant and easier to handle.[/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size]*
> 
> ...


----------



## Odinsreaver

It's blank?
  
  Quote: 





biesas said:


> Received an email from digizoid:


----------



## Odinsreaver

The email I received from ZO2.
   
*[size=small][size=small][size=small]Due to circumstances beyond our control, the soft touch material we planned on using to coat the ZO 2 enclosures was late in arriving at the plant. **[/size][/size]*[/size]   *[size=small][size=small][size=small]We apologize, as this has delayed shipping of your ZO 2 until this coming week. **[/size][/size]*[/size]     *[size=small][size=small][size=small]We believe the shipping delay is worth the wait because the coating will make the enclosures more scratch-resistant and easier to handle.**[/size][/size]*[/size]






   
*[size=small][size=small][size=small]Fortunately, the first production run of the boards was a complete success. **[/size][/size]*[/size]
   
*[size=small][size=small][size=small]Your unit will ship by United States Postal Service (Priority Mail) with a scheduled delivery of 2 to 3 business days. You will receive a Paypal notice with tracking number when your unit ships. **[/size][/size]*[/size]
   
*[size=small][size=small][size=small]The digiZoid team appreciates trust in our company by placing your pre-order, and we will do our best to meet your service expectations. **[/size][/size]*[/size]



   
*[size=small][size=small][size=small]Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any questions.**[/size][/size]*[/size]
   
*[size=small][size=small][size=small]Best regards, **[/size][/size]*[/size]
   
*[size=small][size=small][size=small]Cindy**[/size][/size]*[/size]
*[size=small][size=small][size=small]digiZoid customer service**[/size][/size]*[/size]
   
   
   
   
*[size=small][size=small][size=small]-------------------------**[/size][/size]*[/size]
   
   
   
   With the soft touch coating the enclosure should stay nice looking for a long time. We are hoping to have cases in the future, but nothing yet. 
   
  We appreciate your patience, and I hope you will be rewarded with a better listening experience.
    
  Best regards,
   
  Cindy
  digiZoid customer service


   On Oct 29, 2011, at 4:09 PM, Jin wrote:



> [size=medium] A quality product is better than a rushed one, and I can't wait to test it out. I have a quick question, I tend to use hard cases to protect my portable electronic products, is there a case out there to safeguard my ZO2 when it arrives? [/size]


----------



## psygeist

Received a blank email with subject "*ZO 2 Shipping*"


----------



## estreeter

Yep - that '2 to 3 business days' figure on odinsreaver's email becomes '8 to 10 business days' for those of us at the wrong end of the globe. I can live with it, but it may mean that there are V2s on the FS forum before Australians even receive their unit.  Such is life.


----------



## Biesas

Did my quote not come up? Or what?
  
  Quote: 





odinsreaver said:


> It's blank?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





psygeist said:


> Received a blank email with subject "*ZO 2 Shipping*"


 








 lol'd


----------



## estreeter

Its a shame they didnt send me a blank cheque. That's something I could _really_ use.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





biesas said:


> Did my quote not come up? Or what?


 

 It's fine here, don't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Odinsreaver

For me, it was blank.
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> It's fine here, don't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Odinsreaver

At least you'll get a heads up of your ZO2, try to be optimistic!
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Yep - that '2 to 3 business days' figure on odinsreaver's email becomes '8 to 10 business days' for those of us at the wrong end of the globe. I can live with it, but it may mean that there are V2s on the FS forum before Australians even receive their unit.  Such is life.


----------



## Odinsreaver

You'll get it before me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





psygeist said:


> Received a blank email with subject "*ZO 2 Shipping*"


----------



## SpecR1

The "blank email" can be viewed when you press reply and it shows the quoted text.


----------



## estreeter

Guys, please, can we move on from the $^$#!@ email ??
   
  I remain surprised (shocked might be a better word) that Mike at Headfonia hasnt received a prototype of the V2 already. Abi from anythingbutipod is also eagerly awaiting his 'review' unit - speaks volumes for the size of the pre-order that DigiZoid are concentrating on getting the V2 to paying customers before sending anything to the reviewers.


----------



## djvkool

I just ordered one too last night, will be happy if I can get mine within 2-3 weeks


----------



## Odinsreaver

Ooh, which website will it be on IF they do get it? If you get the review before the masses get it, post up the link here!
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Guys, please, can we move on from the $^$#!@ email ??
> 
> I remain surprised (shocked might be a better word) that Mike at Headfonia hasnt received a prototype of the V2 already. Abi from anythingbutipod is also eagerly awaiting his 'review' unit - speaks volumes for the size of the pre-order that DigiZoid are concentrating on getting the V2 to paying customers before sending anything to the reviewers.


----------



## estreeter

No way, man - I'm going to hoard it, along with this weird ring I found at the bottom of a lake .......
   
  There can be only One.


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


estreeter said:


> No way, man - I'm going to hoard it, along with this weird ring I found at the bottom of a lake .......
> 
> There can be only One.


 

 You! You have... my... precious?!? Get it back we willlll master...
   
  Back to the topic at hand. Happy Halloween ladies and gents! I'm gonna dress up as a Zo, let one rip, and cause a massive power outage!


----------



## estreeter

Why do I get the feeling you are already wearing a *robe and wizard hat* ?


----------



## SemperMalum

.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I remain surprised (shocked might be a better word) that Mike at Headfonia hasnt received a prototype of the V2 already. Abi from anythingbutipod is also eagerly awaiting his 'review' unit - speaks volumes for the size of the pre-order that DigiZoid are concentrating on getting the V2 to paying customers before sending anything to the reviewers.


 

 ^ This, Mike if anything should get a sample. I know it would be awkward if DigiZoid contacts him but we should contact him to persuade to get one.  There's the Q&A section I think I'm going to ask him if he can review a ZO2 right now http://www.headfonia.com/q-a/


----------



## vvs_75

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Don't forget about Xin amps, back in the days... Rob seems to be The Flash in comparison.


 


 Yep, still waiting my Xin, its been like what  three years.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Just preordered mine.  I did not even know about Zo  existance till about an hour ago,  how cool is that!


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





vvs_75 said:


> Yep, still waiting my Xin, its been like what  three years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Really?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And you preordered it just like that with no second thoughts??
  Coool enough for me...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I'm sure he read the reviews of the first version and finding that the second one is an improvement on the first one convinced him easily. Whats intriguing me about the Z0 is its ability to control the bass. I think that will work great with the FX700 and IE8.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

A heads-up to my question for Mike at headfonia if he could review ZO2.
   


> Hi Andreas, Yes we are waiting to get a copy of the Zo v2.


 
   
  ;D


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> A heads-up to my question for Mike at headfonia if he could review ZO2.
> 
> 
> ;D


 


  Your name is Andreas?
  Where are you from?


  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'm sure he read the reviews of the first version and finding that the second one is an improvement on the first one convinced him easily. Whats intriguing me about the Z0 is its ability to control the bass. I think that will work great with the FX700 and IE8.


 

 I am also eager to test it with my future monitor speakers...


----------



## mcmxvi

Ordered my ZO2 last night, and received an email with shipping information today!
   
   
  Quote: 





> Hello Kristian,
> The digiZoid team would like to thank you for your pre-order.
> 
> Your ZO 2 unit will ship by United States Postal Service (Priority Mail) with a scheduled delivery of 8 to 10 days. You will receive a Paypal notice when your unit ships. *We would be happy to declare the value of your purchase for $20.00. Hope this helps you with customs.*


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> Your name is Andreas?
> Where are you from?


 

 Finland
   
  Quote: 





mcmxvi said:


> Ordered my ZO2 last night, and received an email with shipping information today!


 

 Yea this is pretty awesome. I didn't have to pay any custom fees and it arrived to my door in 6 days to Finland which is pretty sweet.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Finland
> 
> 
> Yea this is pretty awesome. I wonder I still got the custom declaration label around. It's the best custom declaration I've ever seen, I didn't have to pay any custom fees and it arrived to my door in 6 days to Finland which is pretty sweet.


 


  That's one perk from buying from honest headfiers (ditching customs fees and getting hard-to-get audio equipment in foreign countries)


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> That's one perk from buying from honest headfiers (ditching customs fees and getting hard-to-get audio equipment in foreign countries)


 

 Yea I know, I've bought several times computer hardware from other guys in US on a hardware and overclocking enthusiast forum. But that a company would do this for their customers, that's more difficult to find.


----------



## vvs_75

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  
  [size=medium]Well I thought about it for few minutes but the price is not that big to really think about it.  I wanted to get something like Zo for a while, so I guess this is right time to do it. [/size]
  [size=medium] I like quality bass regardless how it’s achieved.  I stumbled on the Zo when I was looking for fitting information for my up coming EX600s. [/size]
  [size=12pt]I owned several portable amps over the years:  Hornet, Lisa [/size][size=12pt]III[/size][size=12pt], [/size][size=12pt]AMB[/size][size=12pt] Mini3, Martini, Pico and auditioned a lot more. They all nice amps but did not provide enough enhancement to listening experience over ipod’s jack  to keep them long term. The Lisa [/size][size=12pt]III[/size][size=12pt] was the most enjoyable of the bunch but its size was  far from being portable[/size]
   
  Edit : Nice, just got shipping confirmation from  Cindy.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





vvs_75 said:


> [size=medium]Well I thought about it for few minutes but the price is not that big to really think about it.  I wanted to get something like Zo for a while, so I guess this is right time to do it. [/size]
> [size=medium] I like quality bass regardless how it’s achieved.  I stumbled on the Zo when I was looking for fitting information for my up coming EX600s. [/size]
> [size=12pt]I owned several portable amps over the years:  Hornet, Lisa [/size][size=12pt]III[/size][size=12pt], [/size][size=12pt]AMB[/size][size=12pt] Mini3, Martini, Pico and auditioned a lot more. They all nice amps but did not provide enough enhancement to listening experience over ipod’s jack  to keep them long term. The Lisa [/size][size=12pt]III[/size][size=12pt] was the most enjoyable of the bunch but its size was  far from being portable[/size]


 

 They need to make a portable version of the lisa. Call it "Lisa's kids" or "Lisa the 4th" lol.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea I know, I've bought several times computer hardware from other guys in US on a hardware and overclocking enthusiast forum. But that a company would do this for their customers, that's more difficult to find.


 


  Yeah you are right.
  I recently asked from Schiit Audio to do that because i was interested on their new Bifrost Dac and they refused..
  That's why i'll never buy from them..
  I really like these guys at Digizoid,they know how to please their customers.
  I am also called Andreas but i am Greek...


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> Yeah you are right.
> I recently asked from Schiit Audio to do that because i was interested on their new Bifrost Dac and they refused..
> That's why i'll never buy from them..
> I really like these guys at Digizoid,they know how to please their customers.
> I am also called Andreas but i am Greek...


 


  I acquired my FX700s from a headfier from Albania so its not so farfetched doing business from abroad although there are potential risks. I sold my EX1000s to someone in India. We all undervalued the items to help each-other avoid customs charges. If Schiit doesn't give-a-schiit about saving the customer money. They won't get Schiit from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some business' have schiitty customer service lol.


----------



## Optimus Praim

What the f......!!!
  I just emailed Cindy about declaring the value lower than it's true cost and she replied within 5 minutes..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Is this an awesome customer service or not???


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Wonder if I'm supposed to get any email shipping confirmation or not. I was one of the lucky ZO2 winners, I already spoke with MizMoxie so it should be fine but I'd just wanna be sure that I get it ASAP as I'm dying to test it out. =)


----------



## au5t3n5

i preordered a while back and i havent gotten any shipping info either. just wait i guess, i have no doubt they will take care of all their customers.
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Wonder if I'm supposed to get any email shipping confirmation or not. I was one of the lucky ZO2 winners, I already spoke with MizMoxie so it should be fine but I'd just wanna be sure that I get it ASAP as I'm dying to test it out. =)


----------



## SemperMalum

.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> What the f......!!!
> I just emailed Cindy about declaring the value lower than it's true cost and she replied within 5 minutes..
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Guys, at the risk of appearing paranoid, can we keep this on the QT, please ? I dont know about your countries, but in mine that's a *criminal offence* and both parties are potentially liable to stiff fines. We get it, and its all good, but the last thing we need is for DigiZoid or anyone else to have their packages confiscated by Customs pending investigation.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> .


 

 .


----------



## SemperMalum

I originally asked a question but it was ignored, so I retracted it. But I'll present it again, see how it goes:
   
  Is the Zo2 basically just an updated version of the Zo? New features, but same technology? Would it be safe to just order it now or wait for the reviews?
  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> .


----------



## Odinsreaver

Looks to be just an updated version of the original Zo.
  
  Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> I originally asked a question but it was ignored, so I retracted it. But I'll present it again, see how it goes:
> 
> Is the Zo2 basically just an updated version of the Zo? New features, but same technology? Would it be safe to just order it now or wait for the reviews?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ ditto, I havent seen any specs yet. numbers, I want numbers. and a real graph too. bose and monsters hide they products specs, dont be like them


----------



## Odinsreaver

Agreed, improved specs would be a even better factor.
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> ^ ditto, I havent seen any specs yet. numbers, I want numbers. and a real graph too. bose and monsters hide they products specs, dont be like them


----------



## Murat

I ordered one of these yesterday now I got a message from paypal that I was refunded 99.95 USD. What the heck?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





murat said:


> I ordered one of these yesterday now I got a message from paypal that I was refunded 99.95 USD. What the heck?


 
  I was told they only have a relatively small run in the first batch so it could very well be that all the units have been pre-ordered. You'll have to wait for the 2nd batch in that case.


----------



## Murat

But why did they accept the order than?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





murat said:


> But why did they accept the order than?


 
  It is one possibility that I am referring. Why not contact DigiZoid and see what happens?


----------



## Murat

I sent an email to them saying waiting time didn't matter for me. Let's see how they will respond. Thanks..


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> I originally asked a question but it was ignored, so I retracted it. But I'll present it again, see how it goes:
> 
> Is the Zo2 basically just an updated version of the Zo? New features, but same technology? Would it be safe to just order it now or wait for the reviews?


 

  
  Read it, believe it, live it ...
   
  http://anythingbutipod.com/2011/10/the-digizoid-zo2-is-almost-released/
   
_On the audio side of things, the new ZO2 should have less background hiss, should be better EMI/RFI shielded, the 32 processing steps should be more evenly spaced, and there should be no more clicks and pops at turning the amp on or off. The new housing is rubberized instead of glossy plastic, and the ZO2 now has a volume control, so it can be used with line-level outputs as well. Battery life is slightly improved, and a low battery indicator as well as improved shutdown handling have been added._
   
  If that doesn't get you excited, check for a pulse. Line-out = sonic goodness on an epic scale.
   
  ZO hard or ZO home, peeps.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





murat said:


> I ordered one of these yesterday now I got a message from paypal that I was refunded 99.95 USD. What the heck?


 

 As several of us indicated when the pre-order was announced, these things go like the proverbial hotcakes - I missed out on V1 by sitting on my hands until it was too late. The intervening *months* have been long and painful.


----------



## au5t3n5

I hear the v2 also has a stronger amp to power some of those harder to drive headphones. 
   
  I believe 200 v2's were made in the first batch, so if they are all sold out then they are all out.


----------



## SemperMalum

So, it uses the same technology that's highly regarded, but has some better hardware, and upgrades that fix all the complaints for the previous model, then? So, it's safe to say I should just order mine now then.


----------



## au5t3n5

So it appears. I think one of the major reasons for the v2 was to handle line out, and they upgraded the amp while they were at it. As for the SmartVector Technology, I don't think they changed it...
  
  Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> So, it uses the same technology that's highly regarded, but has some better hardware, and upgrades that fix all the complaints for the previous model, then? So, it's safe to say I should just order mine now then.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Here's something that MizMoxie posted in the pre-order page which I think all those who haven't heard the ZO yet could give a listen to as I think it gives a rather accurate demo of the sound processing the "SmartVektor" brings. Switches between SmartVektor on/off every 10 seconds.
   


mizmoxie said:


> Oh, and by the way, here is a link to a SmartVektor-recorded demo song: http://www.digizoid.com/invest/smartvektor_recording_demo.mp3
> Every 10 seconds it switches between recorded and non-recorded (I hope that makes sense).


 
   
  I don't know what magic they are doing but it seems to work.  A traditional amp with bass boost won't bring that kind of sound just by boosting the bass a little. It's like I've said in my review, it brings better dynamics, a more forward sound which is more engaging to listen to, sounds more like you'd be in the same room with the band playing with slightly enhanced soundstage as well. This is why it makes it such a superb amp for the asking price, you get some good amping, the most adjustable bass boost as of yet and a sound "enhancing" device all for a price of $100!
   
  I think they should further expand their SmartVektor tech to keen MP3 player manufacturers. Especially Cowon seems to love this kind of stuff.


----------



## SemperMalum

To quote Samuel L. Jackson,
   





   
  Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> So it appears. I think one of the major reasons for the v2 was to handle line out, and they upgraded the amp while they were at it. As for the SmartVector Technology, I don't think they changed it...


 

 I took a listen to the song, it felt way too much like it was made for the demo, but the boost was very nice. I'll probably just end up being relatively skeptical until I hear it for myself. I might as well order it, though, if the ZO2 is, by all means and appearances, better than the original.
   
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Here's something that MizMoxie posted in the pre-order page which I think all those who haven't heard the ZO yet could give a listen to as I think it gives a rather accurate demo of the sound processing the "SmartVektor" brings. Switches between SmartVektor on/off every 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> I don't know what magic they are doing but it seems to work.  A traditional amp with bass boost won't bring that kind of sound just by boosting the bass a little. It's like I've said in my review, it brings better dynamics, a more forward sound which is more engaging to listen to, sounds more like you'd be in the same room with the band playing with slightly enhanced soundstage as well. This is why it makes it such a superb amp for the asking price, you get some good amping, the most adjustable bass boost as of yet and a sound "enhancing" device all for a price of $100!
> ...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> I took a listen to the song, it felt way too much like it was made for the demo, but the boost was very nice. I'll probably just end up being relatively skeptical until I hear it for myself. I might as well order it, though, if the ZO2 is, by all means and appearances, better than the original.


 

 For sure that song is like made for this purpose (especially sounds great with guitars) but that doesn't take away the difference it brings to the sound though.  It shows ZO's not just a gimmick bass boost, SmartVektor affects how the whole range sounds like.


----------



## Varley

I've picked up the V.1 from a Head-Fi member for a few comparisons - And to keep me entertained whilst V.2 is in transit


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> I originally asked a question but it was ignored, so I retracted it.


 
   
  It was just the second time you had posted "." in this thread so I was wondering what it was all about.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

some sizing up
   




   
  here: http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_comparison/33424-T51-vs-iPoo-Classic-1-vs-E11-vs-Zo2-vs-clip-
   
  I plan to use it with the T51, iPoo classic and Clip+. The Z2 is smaller than I thought, just a tad larger than the Clip+, it seems.
   
  edit: something wrong with the T51, cant be that big house of dap gives me this "124mm x 75mm x 13.5mm" but cant be right


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

SoulSyde> Maybe you should put the http://www.digizoid.com/invest/smartvektor_recording_demo.mp3 link in the OP. Should be a good demo for people willing to get a glimpse of how ZO might be sounding like.


----------



## Odinsreaver

Quote: 





murat said:


> I sent an email to them saying waiting time didn't matter for me. Let's see how they will respond. Thanks..


 


  Sucks mate, hope that second batch will come in for you soon.


----------



## MizMoxie

Hey guys,
   
  I think that somewhere someone was concerned that we had no stock left; however, we want you guys to know that we still have stock to sell!


----------



## SoulSyde

How about getting what you have shipped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  J/K... I'm really looking forward to listening to mine.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





murat said:


> I ordered one of these yesterday now I got a message from paypal that I was refunded 99.95 USD. What the heck?


 


       Quote:


clieos said:


> I was told they only have a relatively small run in the first batch so it could very well be that all the units have been pre-ordered. You'll have to wait for the 2nd batch in that case.


 

*We still have stock available for sale*. More than likely, your order was refunded because of your location. If you check our website, you will notice we are currently not shipping to China/Hong Kong, South America, Africa, or Vietnam. Are you in one of those areas_?_


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> How about getting what you have shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I wish I was as enthusiastic as all of you. Who knows maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it could improve what the FX700 is doing for me then that's a +


----------



## Puuzi

I have just been ZO-ed! Just placed an order for the ZO2. Thanks to you, RPGWiZaRD for all you well received advice.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> How about getting what you have shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  This.


----------



## lee730

Patience is a virtue. Then again I'm not patient about the IE80s


----------



## SemperMalum

So, being the impulsive buyer that I am, I went ahead and purchased one. I'll see how long it takes to come in, estimated 1-5 business days when I input my zip code. (California)


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> some sizing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The *iPoo* classic? That's awesome!


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


mizmoxie said:


> The *iPoo* classic? That's awesome!


 
   
How did I miss that?


----------



## SoulSyde




----------



## ClieOS

ZO2 seems to share the same size as ZO1, so here is a size comparison of ZO1.
   
  Top: ZO1, E11, BitHead, PA2V2
  Bottom: E6, cmoyBB, E7, A10.


----------



## au5t3n5

if you could throw a quarter or something for reference alongside the amp collection in that picture, that would be great!
  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> ZO2 seems to share the same size as ZO1, so here is a size comparison of ZO1.
> 
> Top: ZO1, E11, BitHead, PA2V2
> Bottom: E6, cmoyBB, E7, A10.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> if you could throw a quarter or something for reference alongside the amp collection in that picture, that would be great!


 


  I've got 12 inches, but I don't use it as a rule !


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> if you could throw a quarter or something for reference alongside the amp collection in that picture, that would be great!


 

 a quarter? mah man, the mandatory reference in this cases is an iPoo classic.
   
  and nice pict ClieOS


----------



## ClieOS

Don't own a iPod Classic, but iPod Nano 4th,Clip+ and Samsung Galaxy Ace, which is almost the same size as iPhone 1st G. Also own an U.S. quarter.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I've got 12 inches, but I don't use it as a rule !


 


  You've got 12 inches of what?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> You've got 12 inches of what?


 


 B.S.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> B.S.


 


  lol


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I was going to say tongue but your is better


----------



## audiogamma

Ordered, b*tches!
   
  Boys always talking up their equipment. yawn.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> Ordered, b*tches!
> 
> Boys always talking up their equipment. yawn.


 


  lol. Guessing you are a female then . Not too many of you compared to the boys lol. Nice to hear that Women are into the hobby as well.


----------



## SemperMalum

Sorry, had to. Couldn't miss up an opportunity.
   
  Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> Ordered, b*tches!
> 
> Boys always talking up their equipment. yawn.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> Ordered, b*tches!
> 
> Boys always talking up their equipment. yawn.


 


  Riiight - so the fact that we will get our 'equipment' weeks, if not months, before you makes us 'bitches' ? We'll see in another week or so.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Riiight - so the fact that we will get our 'equipment' weeks, if not months, before you makes us 'bitches' ? We'll see in another week or so.


 


  lol estreeter. I think you completely misunderstood her comment. When shes talking about equipment shes talking about our....


----------



## audiogamma

EL OH EL.


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> Sorry, had to. Couldn't miss up an opportunity.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Looks like the ZO-train has derailed...
   

   
  ... need to get back on track folks!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Looks like the ZO-train has derailed...
> 
> 
> 
> ... need to get back on track folks!


 


  All in the name of fun lol. Getting back on track though, until the Z0's are in our hands there's not much else to be said other than reminiscing on what could be .


----------



## JamesMcProgger

_-it took me 17 hours in MS paint_


----------



## estreeter

I just want the bleeping thing. Endless 'hurry up and wait' has really turned everyone stir-crazy.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I just want the bleeping thing. Endless 'hurry up and wait' has really turned everyone stir-crazy.


 

 LOL, for once something making very much sense coming from you.  *j/k* But yea don't we all wanna get ZO2 in our hands, I don't think I've ever anticipated any product as much as now.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ I did that with the FiiO X3 and look what happened. so I dont care if it gets shipped today or next week, doesnt make a difference really. but its fun.
 _that awkward monent when you realise the reply to a prior message with a ^ did not worked because we're on a new page_​


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

OK I take it back what I said about the derailing...
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> _that awkward monent when you realise the reply to a prior message with a ^ did not worked because we're on a new page_​


 

 FAIL  I use ^ all the time as I'm so lazy to look for quote button. So far I haven't been the victim of this fail ^^


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

^ what he said


----------



## estreeter

McProgger, I just dont see that as a fair comparison - Fiio come out with a new gadget every Wednesday, and if you dont like Gadget A you only have to stump up $29.95 + shipping and get Gadget B .....


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> McProgger, I just dont see that as a fair comparison - Fiio come out with a new gadget every Wednesday, and if you dont like Gadget A you only have to stump up $29.95 + shipping and get Gadget B .....


 


  Hey, hey now Fiio's got some really good products. Particularly the E9 amp. Its very underrated in my opinion. Its one of the biggest bangs for your buck and my DACport LX and Open-Back Denon 5000s love her .


----------



## F900EX

The ZOv2 will be shipped this week....


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I see 'em as gadgets in general, I dont care about specific brands.


----------



## Odinsreaver

Crossing my fingers with that one.
  
  Quote: 





f900ex said:


> The ZOv2 will be shipped this week....


----------



## lee730

As long as they don't pull a "Fiio" on us


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I see 'em as gadgets in general, I dont care about specific brands.


 


  Great - send me your DT1350s and I'll send you a solar calculator.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I do care about prices, obviously.


----------



## djvkool

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> The ZOv2 will be shipped this week....


 


  Yeah I got an email I think 2-3 days ago to notify me that my Zov2 will be shipped within the next 5-7 days, so hopefully this is true


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





djvkool said:


> Yeah I got an email I think 2-3 days ago to notify me that my Zov2 will be shipped within the next 5-7 days, so hopefully this is true


 


  Interesting. I've not received such email yet :/


----------



## RPGWiZaRD




----------



## audiogamma

Yeah, I am sure it's FIFO as it should be. I haven't received any email since the order cofirmation.... and I can live with that. Patience....
   
  I suggest yoga or some decaf. Perhaps some valerian after recess.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> I suggest yoga or some decaf.


 
   
  Good advice anyway.  I think the world is overly-caffeinated as it is. : )
   
  BTW, I love your sig.


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Good advice anyway.  I think the world is overly-caffeinated as it is. : )
> 
> BTW, I love your sig.


 







   
  Awaiting the C710s as well.


----------



## SoulSyde

Here are a couple of shots of mine that will keep you drooling in the meantime...
   

   

   
  They're great headphones for the money.  I can't imagine parting with mine any time soon.


----------



## larryjohnson

Ordered mine last night, can not wait for it come.


----------



## treal512

Well you're gonna have to


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Here are a couple of shots of mine that will keep you drooling in the meantime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 bring those to the meet, please?


----------



## SoulSyde

If I can make it I certainly will.


----------



## PANGES

Digizoid said they're still scheduled to ship this week on their facebook.


----------



## Odinsreaver

Hope there's no more delays so we can get our hands on it!
  
  Quote: 





panges said:


> Digizoid said they're still scheduled to ship this week on their facebook.


----------



## estreeter

I reckon you've had your hands on it for quite some time.


----------



## ziocomposite

Just received it a little while ago =)
   
  Quote:


> Hello Mark Beluso,
> 
> Digizoid Inc added shipping details. Please note that the tracking information and shipping status are shown exactly as the seller entered them.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoulSyde

Great news!


----------



## larryjohnson

Also have a pair of ultrasone pro 900s on the way should be a awesome combo with the zo2


----------



## ziocomposite

I've got mw3 coming in tuesday...it's like early christmas bahahaha


----------



## Biesas

How long ago did you order your unit?
  
  Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> Just received it a little while ago =)


----------



## PANGES

^lol oh great... now i'm going to start checking my email every 10 min...


----------



## shotgunshane

Sorry to go off topic but I really like this first pic.  Is that a christmas tree in the background?  Also can you compare those Denon's to anything else to give me an idea what they sound like?
  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Here are a couple of shots of mine that will keep you drooling in the meantime...


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Sorry to go off topic but I really like this first pic.  Is that a christmas tree in the background?  Also can you compare those Denon's to anything else to give me an idea what they sound like?


 


  X2


----------



## estreeter

Yup:
   
  Digizoid Inc has provided the following postage details. Please note that the tracking information and postage status are shown exactly as the seller entered them.
   

Sender​ USPSTracking number​ nonePostal status​  Shipped
   
   


   
  Not too excited - no tracking number for USPS orders ex-US, I guess, so it arrives when it arrives. I dont recall exactly when I ordered mine, but I was one of the first to post to that effect when the pre-order notification went up.
   
*Guys, is it possible for someone to start a separate thread for the actual impressions ? *US buyers will probably have theirs early next week, and this thread is already somewhat unwieldy - we don't need another BiFrost thread. 160 pages of drivel and less than 4 of actual impressions buried somewhere in there.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I got a tracking number and I'm not in US, should get mine perhaps on Tuesday or Wednesday I'd guess. I will update my ZO1 review thread with ZO2 with everything you need, pics, comparision to ZO1, focusing on the changes etc. I might post some initial impressions (I don't see how that's gonna be unavoidable TBH) before finishing a little more detailed review of it.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I got a tracking number and I'm not in US, should get mine perhaps on Tuesday or Wednesday I'd guess. I will update my ZO1 review thread with ZO2 with everything you need, pics, comparision to ZO1, focusing on the changes etc.


 

 OK, so mine has gone into the black hole known as the Australian Postal Service. You may be familiar with the term 'go postal' ? That's what I plan to do if my ZO2 isnt on my desk within 10 days.


----------



## ziocomposite

Expected delivery date is this Monday.  Nov 7th =)
  
  Quote: 





biesas said:


> How long ago did you order your unit?


 


  I ordered the same day the pre-order page was announced.


----------



## rezel

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> OK, so mine has gone into the black hole known as the Australian Postal Service. You may be familiar with the term 'go postal' ? That's what I plan to do if my ZO2 isnt on my desk within 10 days.


 


  Sigh, I know what you mean. AusPost really needs a revamp.
   
  I haven't received a tracking number yet though.


----------



## SoulSyde

Mine shipped.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Is that a christmas tree in the background?  Also can you compare those Denon's to anything else to give me an idea what they sound like?


 

 Yes.  That photo is from almost a year ago.
   
  They sound like the Atrio MG5s with a little more sparkle in the treble.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> They sound like the Atrio MG5s with a little more sparkle in the treble.


 

 Very nice.  I might have to check them out sometime.  Thanks!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *ziocomposite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received it a little while ago =)
> 
> ...


----------



## SoulSyde

LOL!!  I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## PANGES

Aww. No shipping notification for me. lol. Guess I'm too low on the orders list. haha.


----------



## Odinsreaver

WHERE'S MINE


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


>


 


  CAN'T...STOP...LAUGHING!!!!


----------



## au5t3n5

I have yet to receive any notice of shipping...and I pre-ordered on the release date. Looks like some of you lucked out and will be able to listen to it before me!


----------



## takafi

Same I have pre-order on the same day but have yet to receive any email on shipping....


----------



## ziocomposite

I'm also a buyer from the US.  Might make a difference =\


----------



## JamesMcProgger

received my tracking number just now.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> received my tracking number just now.


 


  Still yet to get mine.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> I'm also a buyer from the US.  Might make a difference =\


 

 Nope - several Aussies have already indicated that they got the email - we just don't get  a tracking number because USPS and their Australian partner clearly cant be bothered. I knew DigiZoid would have more orders than stock - will be interesting to see how this pans out.


----------



## treal512

Dispatched from USPS Sort Facility, November 05, 2011, PHOENIX, AZ 85043


----------



## DarrenJamRock

Digizoid Inc added shipping details. Please note that the tracking information and shipping status are shown exactly as the seller entered them.

Shipper​ USPSTracking number​ noneShipping status​ Shipped

  No tracking number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I live in Canada not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

For those anxious to get a ZO, just relax a bit, you'll get yours sooner or later. Karen (MizMoxie) is working her butt off packaging all the ZO2s and barely get any time to sleep as she wants all of you to get your ZO2 ASAP.


----------



## SoulSyde

+1


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> For those anxious to get a ZO, just relax a bit, you'll get yours sooner or later. Karen (MizMoxie) is working her butt off packaging all the ZO2s and barely get any time to sleep as she wants all of you to get your ZO2 ASAP.


 


  and how do you know this?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> For those anxious to get a ZO, just relax a bit, you'll get yours sooner or later. Karen (MizMoxie) is working her butt off packaging all the ZO2s and barely get any time to sleep as she wants all of you to get your ZO2 ASAP.


 


  I'm actually more excited to get my BenQ Gaming monitor. Got it on sale for $324.00 with free shipping at their website . But my Dell 2707 is up for grabs now...


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> For those anxious to get a ZO, just relax a bit, you'll get yours sooner or later. Karen (MizMoxie) is working her butt off packaging all the ZO2s and barely get any time to sleep as she wants all of you to get your ZO2 ASAP.


 


  they should hire somebody like me to say stuff like this.
  what im getting at here is that i want free ZOs and stuff.
   
  STUFF


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Nope - several Aussies have already indicated that they got the email - we just don't get  a tracking number because USPS and their Australian partner clearly cant be bothered. I knew DigiZoid would have more orders than stock - will be interesting to see how this pans out.


 


  Just to let everyone know, we have enough stock to fulfill all of the pre-orders we received, plus additional inventory for ongoing orders. We are in the process of getting the ZOs shipped out, and all the pre-orders will be out the door by Monday. 
   
   
*For those of you who are wondering why they did not receive a tracking number... *
   
  To keep the shipping costs as low as possible for everyone, we chose to ship using USPS Priority Mail. Sadly, for our international customers, this shipping method does not offer tracking info. I'm sorry for any confusion this may have caused!


----------



## F900EX

Shipped ... Expected Delivery Date:  November 7, 2011


----------



## SoulSyde

You may be first sir.  If so, you have the due diligence of submitting your impressions ASAP.


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


soulsyde said:


> You may be first sir. * If so, you have the due diligence of submitting your impressions ASAP.*


 

 To the first ZOwner... don't take the above statement lightly. Or else...


----------



## PANGES

Bah!


----------



## Grev

Got a confirmation that two of my ZO2 has been shipped, don't know how long it will take to get here though, here as in Australia.


----------



## 7swell

Ordered one today. I thought my portable rig was finished but there's always room for trying new things. Looking forward to impressions (seeing as how some have shipped already) before I get mine.


----------



## evolutionx

can't wait to get my ZO2.......


----------



## DaBomb77766

this thread makes me lol


----------



## kckc

Jealous of everyone who ordered one. Looking forward to impressions


----------



## disastermouse

Mine didn't ship because they couldn't figure out my apartment number I typed ( i108 ) was the same as the one the post office gave them ( I108).  I use lowercase so that if my address is hand-transcribed, it isn't accidentally turned into 1108 or L108.
   
  Kinda bummed that held up the shipping.


----------



## djevoultion

Anyone know if you can use the Zo2 with the Fiio E10's DAC? Or can I only use a portable player/Laptops Internal Soundcard?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Mine didn't ship because they couldn't figure out my apartment number I typed ( i108 ) was the same as the one the post office gave them ( I108).  I use lowercase so that if my address is hand-transcribed, it isn't accidentally turned into 1108 or L108.
> 
> Kinda bummed that held up the shipping.


 

 Gotta love that kinda stuff.
   
  Can't believe the ZO2 are almost in our hands now, few more days, few more days... the waiting just gets more unbearable the closer it gets, feels like time starts slowing down arrggghhh. 
   
  On these HTF600 ZO1 works best on the first boosted level, not cuz of the strong bass of the headphone itself but it feels like the soundstage is the biggest at this setting. It's a really nice combo, can't believe u can get such a sound out of a $30 headphone, will be interesting to see how first boosted level compares like on ZO2 vs ZO1 if it has changed intensity.


----------



## rezel

Being quite a hypocrite here but I'm just amazed in retrospect how consumed we've been on this thread for an unreleased product since September.
  It's borderline disturbing... BUT I don't care, my Zo2 is shipping!! WOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Wish packages were shipped as fast as this...)


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ if you think this is excesive, go check on the FiiO X3 DAP, that thread must be 1 year old, went trought several designs and at the end they halted the project...


----------



## SoulSyde

^ Haha, very true.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

besides, it could be worst...
   
   
   


Spoiler: much%20worst



 
   

[size=small] Instant Order Update for James XXX. You purchased this item on *August 30, 2010*.[/size][size=small] [size=0.86em] [size=1.7em] Diablo III[/size] by Blizzard Entertainment[/size]

  [size=0.86em] Platform: Windows Vista / XP, Mac | Rated: Rating Pending[/size]

  [size=0.86em]Liked[size=x-small](1,375)[/size]​[/size]

 

   
Price:​ *[size=1.35em]$59.99[/size]* & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details   Pre-order Price Guarantee. Learn more.    
 



   [size=0.86em] *[size=1.15em]This item has not yet been released. [/size]*[/size]

 [size=0.86em] *[size=1.15em]You may pre-order it now and we will deliver it to you when it arrives.[/size]*[/size]


 [/size]


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I'm more looking forward to Skyrim, any1 else pre-ordered this game? Even from the long demonstration with Todd narrating you could hear the ingame sounds well and hear how great the positioning in this game seems to be. There were also a leaked video showing the very beginning part of the game which showed how great the sounds and positioning will be in this game, an improvement over Oblivion for sure.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Gonna get Skyrim for sure.  Probably on Steam though, so no need to pre-order.
   
  Anyway, I'm rather tempted to buy one of these.  Probably gonna wait for some impressions/reviews first though.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I'm more looking forward to Skyrim, any1 else pre-ordered this game? Even from the long demonstration with Todd narrating you could hear the ingame sounds well and hear how great the positioning in this game seems to be. There were also a leaked video showing the very beginning part of the game which showed how great the sounds and positioning will be in this game, an improvement over Oblivion for sure.


 


  I'm just dieing for doom4 to come out. Its scheduled to release shortly after RAGE. I am a die hard quake3/doom3 fan. Love  "really" fast pace FPS.


----------



## treal512

Definitely getting D3. I'll probably even give my custom 2004 rig a good overhaul prior. Skyrim looks promising!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I'm more looking forward to Skyrim, *any1 else pre-ordered this game?* Even from the long demonstration with Todd narrating you could hear the ingame sounds well and hear how great the positioning in this game seems to be. There were also a leaked video showing the very beginning part of the game which showed how great the sounds and positioning will be in this game, an improvement over Oblivion for sure.


 


  not me but amazon guarantee the price when preordered, if it gets lower you get the lowest price, if it gets higher you pay the same when you preordered, its pretty cool. and there is going to be a discount in games at black friday so...
   
  this was OT btw


----------



## F900EX

Actually some of us have been waiting since earlier in the year, when they announced that they were making the v2 for a Sept release, so I opted out of buying the v1 due to this.


----------



## au5t3n5

Exactly what I did. Too bad I won't be able to listen to it till this weekend or so...got shipped to my house instead of my college address. Turns out they couldnt ship to anything besides the paypal address. Oh well.
  
  Quote: 





f900ex said:


> Actually some of us have been waiting since earlier in the year, when they announced that they were making the v2 for a Sept release, so I opted out of buying the v1 due to this.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Exactly what I did. Too bad I won't be able to listen to it till this weekend or so...got shipped to my house instead of my college address. Turns out they couldnt ship to anything besides the paypal address. Oh well.


 


  I emailed them to make mine shipped to a different address, not the paypal one. and they did, (or so I think)


----------



## au5t3n5

So did I. I think they tried to, but it didn't work? I think they have to do it with a paypal print out or something, because otherwise they could have just hand written my address but they didn't. 
   
  "We tried to shipped to your college address with no success, after several attempts. Therefore, your ZO 2 was sent to the Paypal address.

 Sorry for any inconvenience this might cause you."
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I emailed them to make mine shipped to a different address, not the paypal one. and they did, (or so I think)


----------



## caracara08

im considering adding this sucker to my j3 and ie8, anyone with the original have any thoughts?


----------



## SoulSyde

I have heard from a few that the ZO1 was much better than BBE MachBass.  I think it would be an attractive combination with the J3 and the IE8s.


----------



## estreeter

*SoulSyde, can you please start a new thread purely for impressions. Please .... *
   
  I dont really care who gets their first, but I'd hate to see impressions swallowed by this monster thread.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

today its big caps day, it seems.


----------



## estreeter

Hey, I realise its poor etiquette, but I really AM shouting this time. Go and try to find the actual impressions buried deep in the Bifrost thread for an example of what I'm on about.


----------



## estreeter

OK - looks like Skinnypuppy got there first - its all good. Thank you linesmen, thank you ballboys !


----------



## SoulSyde

Bummer, somebody already beat me to it.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/579013/zo2-appreciation-impression-thread


----------



## SkinnyPuppy




----------



## SoulSyde




----------



## LarryKingsShoes

I like the idea of having a new thread for impressions. The anticipation is starting to do me in.
   
  On a positive note, I can finally join the ranks of those who have gotten the shipment email. My phone just went off and I was happy to see that it was from PayPal.  The wait is nearly over. With any luck, USPS will have it in their possession by tomorrow and it should be delivered before the end of the week!


----------



## Grev

In Australia, probably won't get it till late this month!


----------



## disastermouse

I've got Skyrim on Amazon Preorder with release day shipping!  So excited!  I even have five days off work to play it...gonna use the distraction to quit smoking.


----------



## SoulSyde

Shipping update:
   
   





   
   
  Label/Receipt Number: 
  Number: 9405 5036 XXXX XXXX XXXX XX
  Status: *Arrival at Post Office*
   
  Detailed Results:

 *Arrival at Post Office, November 07, 2011, 5:54 am, SCHENECTADY, NY 12303*
   
   
   
   
  It looks like I may be getting my hands on it today!   Muuuhhhwaaahhhhaahaahaa!


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote:


soulsyde said:


> Shipping update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice. AND NOW WE KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE. DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Meh for me the last update is:  Processed Through Sort Facility   November 05, 2011, 9:36 pm   ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)
   
Hopefully it's been on a plane and I just can't track it cuz it's went abroad (usually I can use our postal service's tracking to find these though which I can't atm). I've seen lots of horror stories about packages that's been stuck at exactly above mentioned checkpoint though so hope I'm not one of those unlucky ones that has to wait a month or something. :O


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> Quote:
> 
> Nice. AND NOW WE KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE. DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


 

 That's not my ZIP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's the ZIP of the Post Office.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Meh for me the last update is:  Processed Through Sort Facility   November 05, 2011, 9:36 pm   ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)
> 
> Hopefully it's been on a plane and I just can't track it cuz it's went abroad (usually I can use our postal service's tracking to find these though which I can't atm). I've seen lots of horror stories about packages that's been stuck at exactly above mentioned checkpoint though so hope I'm not one of those unlucky ones that has to wait a month or something. :O


 


   
  As they say, nothings free in life.


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> That's not my ZIP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It changes nothing!
   
  ... Wait, it does. I take that back. So, the next person that knocks on your door that isn't the mailman is totally going to get shanked, AMIRITE?


----------



## SoulSyde

I welcome visitors.  Just remember, I may have 8 in the magazine and 1 in the chamber.


----------



## PANGES

I guess mine didn't get shipped last week. Maybe I pre-ordered too late. lol.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

MizMoxie> How high impedance do you think ZO2 will be able to drive, is 250 / 300 ohm doable you think? I suppose at least 600 ohm headphones is out of the question? Have you ran any tests to find out?


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Meh for me the last update is:  Processed Through Sort Facility   November 05, 2011, 9:36 pm   ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)
> 
> Hopefully it's been on a plane and I just can't track it cuz it's went abroad (usually I can use our postal service's tracking to find these though which I can't atm). I've seen lots of horror stories about packages that's been stuck at exactly above mentioned checkpoint though so hope I'm not one of those unlucky ones that has to wait a month or something. :O


 


  Priority tracking is an oxymoron. There is no true tracking unless you go Express or registered mail. Requiring a signature is really the only certainty regarding USPS Priority (domestic).
   
  Mine should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> Priority tracking is an oxymoron. There is no true tracking unless you go Express or registered mail. Requiring a signature is really the only certainty regarding USPS Priority (domestic).
> 
> Mine should arrive tomorrow.


 

 Yea I already take a look and yea priority mails won't be tracked abroad. I think I will probably have it tomorrow too.


----------



## audiogamma

I've seen Priority tracking show as undelivered for days after delivery. Not to blame Digizoid for shipping Priority; it's generally reliable, just not very transparent.
   
  Kudos to Soul and the rest of the early adopters who spread the word on the ZOv1. Digizoid owes you all a drink!


----------



## SoulSyde

Mine arrived!
   
  I'm only going to tease you for now.  Impressions to follow.


----------



## au5t3n5

Nice. Peach/pink S foamies too!
  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Mine arrived!
> 
> I'm only going to tease you for now.  Impressions to follow.


----------



## SoulSyde

*Early impressions & photos:*
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/579013/zo2-appreciation-impression-thread/15#post_7874878
   
  I will likely not return to this thread for any further impressions.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> It changes nothing!
> 
> ... Wait, it does. I take that back. So, the next person that knocks on your door that isn't the mailman is totally going to get shanked, AMIRITE?


 


  lol you changed your avatar for Kiteki . Only one hot asian allowed in this forum?


----------



## DannyBai

Just received mine in the mail.  Off to charge it and impressions later on in the other thread.


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

They canceled my shipment, What?
   
  I live in New York by the way.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





skinnypuppy said:


> They canceled my shipment, What?
> 
> I live in New York by the way.


 


  Could be your card was declined or problem with confirming a shipping address.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





skinnypuppy said:


> They canceled my shipment, What?
> 
> I live in New York by the way.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Made a simple video to go with the SmartVektor demo mp3 MizMoxie provided a little while ago that I will include in my ZO2 review later on too


----------



## will13xo

i just recieved my shipping confirmation/tracking number. this may be a good week after all.


----------



## lee730

I also got an email saying they cancelled my shipping label. Whats strange is I have 2 shipping emails with 2 different labels. So I don't know if that means they messed up on one or both? Whats up digizoid?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I'd have mine already but not going to be home until 2 weeks from now. the ZO2 is waiting for me there.


----------



## Trapper32

My original shipping has been cancelled as well.  Something about the label didn't print.  Then I get another email saying its been shipped with another tracking number.


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

They re-shipped mine, hooray!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





skinnypuppy said:


> They re-shipped mine, hooray!


 

 You got the unit SoulSyde sent back due to excessive hissing with his IEMs.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> You got the unit SoulSyde sent back due to excessive hissing with his IEMs.


 


  Is this true about the hissing? Sure hope not.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ and that is how rumors start


----------



## JamesMcProgger

_-------doublepost----_


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> ^ and that is how rumors start


 

  
  Don't listen to him, guys. He's just jealous because he's not getting the experimental ZO2.1 with the built-in DAC...


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lol you changed your avatar for Kiteki . Only one hot asian allowed in this forum?


 

  
  Lol. Kiteki asked politely, so I did change it. Especially considering that was the closest time anybody has ever gotten my user name.
   
  Also, yay, I got a shipping label. Since I live in CA, I should receive it sometime in the next few days.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> Lol. Kiteki asked politely, so I did change it. Especially considering that was the closest time anybody has ever gotten my user name.
> 
> Also, yay, I got a shipping label. Since I live in CA, I should receive it sometime in the next few days.


 


  I was talking to a headfier and he said that his Z0 isn't working good with his hifiman 601 though the line out? I thought the Z0 is suppose to handle line out, or is the hifiman and Sflo2 too powerful still? I hope hes got the V2 and not V1 though.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





skinnypuppy said:


> They canceled my shipment, What?
> 
> I live in New York by the way.


 

 Karma?  Just kidding.


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I was talking to a headfier and he said that his Z0 isn't working good with his hifiman 601 though the line out? I thought the Z0 is suppose to handle line out, or is the hifiman and Sflo2 too powerful still? I hope hes got the V2 and not V1 though.


 


  Line out might be really strong, I guess? I have some Etytomic that I'll plug in and test. Of course, I don't use an iPod as my main DAP. I have my Samsung Galaxy, and I'll plug it in through my comp/laptop as well.


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lol you changed your avatar for Kiteki . Only one hot asian allowed in this forum?


 
   
  Off topic, but I find myself rolling on the ground laughing my guts off.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Karma?  Just kidding.


 


  It seems they messed up on some of the labels and are cancelling the old labels and making new ones. I have 2 emails with different shipping numbers. So I assume that is the case.
   
  RE: The issue soundbear is having is due to the fact that the DBA02s are very sensitive, even on the lowest Z02 setting via hifiman 601 line out its too powerful. I told him to try it using his UHA4 amp to see if that helps.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> ^ and that is how rumors start


 


  Did you actually read the Impressions thread ? I'm not 'inventing' anything here, but as I dont own exceptionally sensitive IEMs, it doesnt concern me at this point in time.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Did you actually read the Impressions thread ? I'm not 'inventing' anything here, but as I dont own exceptionally sensitive IEMs, it doesnt concern me at this point in time.


 


  Well if that's the case she will be going up for sale soon. Although my FX700s aren't the most sensitive (my IE8s were way more sensitive and especially with the cable upgrade), if it hiss's then its got to go.


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





nikp said:


> Off topic, but I find myself rolling on the ground laughing my guts off.


 


 Laughing for what?


----------



## estreeter

And I 100% respect that, lee370. Many here were bitten by another product which promised the world and didnt deliver, and you wont see the letters 'u-d-a-c' used too often in a forum where it was *the* FOTM for several months. That said, these are very early impressions, and the only impressiosn that really matter are yours - I look forward to hearing them.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> And I 100% respect that, lee370. Many here were bitten by another product which promised the world and didnt deliver, and you wont see the letters 'u-d-a-c' used too often in a forum where it was *the* FOTM for several months. That said, these are very early impressions, and the only impressiosn that really matter are yours - I look forward to hearing them.


 


  I feel the same for the IE80. Sennheiser better have made some meaningful improvements on this long (over-hyped) product or I will no longer be giving them my business. I'm tired of people repackaging the same old crap to turn an extra dime when in reality they need to make due changes to continue to be competitive.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Did you actually read the Impressions thread ? I'm not 'inventing' anything here, but as I dont own exceptionally sensitive IEMs, it doesnt concern me at this point in time.


 
   

  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> You got the unit SoulSyde* sent back due to excessive hissing* with his IEMs.


 
   
  and did and he never said a thing about sending them back.


----------



## estreeter

It was an attempt at humour - I thought you understood the concept, but clearly I've interrupted someone in the midst of waiting for his new toy to arrive - apologies for keeping you up this late.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> *It was an attempt at humour* - I thought you understood the concept, but clearly I've interrupted someone in the midst of waiting for his new toy to arrive - apologies for keeping you up this late.


 


  My original comment still applies. "that is how rumors starts"


----------



## estreeter

Head back to the Impressions thread and see if the 'hissing' issue has gone away. I'm hoping its an early batch, rushed out to shut folks like you and me up  !


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Head back to the Impressions thread and see if the 'hissing' issue has gone away. I'm hoping its an early batch, rushed out to shut folks like you and me up  !


 


  What IEM is he using BTW? Soundbear is having issues with this device with his DBA02. He finds even on the lowest setting on the Z02 that its too powerful for his DBA02s. So I'm starting to think there is a correlation here.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

luckily, I am not a IEM collector, I ordered the Zo to use it with my DT1350, and maybe HD25 and M80.
  I do have the TF10 though, and those hiss with all my amps, except with the zune headphone out.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> luckily, I am not a IEM collector, I ordered the Zo to use it with my DT1350, and maybe HD25 and M80.
> I do have the TF10 though, and those hiss with all my amps, except with the zune headphone out.


 


  I only had the hiss issue on my UHA4 on high gain. But for some reason I liked using high gain with my IE8s as it brought everything closer and more in your face but at the expense of hiss (especially on quite passages). On low gain the UHA4 is dead quite. My E9 amp has a sort of a hiss when you move the volume pot and with use it seems I have to wiggle it to stop it from making that irritating noise when changing the volume.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> luckily, I am not a IEM collector, I ordered the Zo to use it with my DT1350, and maybe HD25 and M80.
> I do have the TF10 though, and those hiss with all my amps, except with the zune headphone out.


 

 And that would the same Zune which died on you, leaving you without a single portable source which doesn't hiss with your TF10s ?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> And that would the same Zune which died on you, leaving you without a single portable source which doesn't hiss with your TF10s ?


 


  You guys need a referee?


----------



## estreeter

No - a padded cell.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> And that would the same Zune which died on you, leaving you without a single portable source which doesn't hiss with your TF10s ?


 

 fixed it, kinda, needs a hard drive, the actual one is ****ed and wont store over 30gb. 
  the iPoo does too but the headphone out sounds too ****ty.
  and lastly the clip+can also manage it.
  T51 sure will too when I receive it.


----------



## lee730

T51 line out for the win. I found its headphone out though to be a bit crappy.


----------



## 182751

I got a shipping notification from DigiZoid on Nov 5th, so I'm hoping to see something soon, but no tracking information. So could be a while.
   
  Will keep you posted. Going to send an email to DigiZoid now.


----------



## JosephKim

looks like ill wait for zo v3 lol.


----------



## mkz

Tempting...


----------



## deadkenny64

Mine arrived today.  I'll be able to check it out later tonight and see if it's a keeper.  At least with all of the recent posts I don't have unreasonably high expectations.


----------



## dfkt

status   postcode date/time country Item accepted abroad   85255 03.11.2011 16:32:00 US Item forwarded abroad   USLAXA 05.11.2011 18:43:00 US Item arrived in Austria   1005 09.11.2011 08:14:00   Item handed over to customs   1005 09.11.2011 08:14:01   Item has been cleared customs-free   1005 09.11.2011 08:20:52   Item is out for delivery   1729 09.11.2011 09:52:57   Consignee not available at time of delivery - carded   1030 09.11.2011 11:14:47  
   
  Grrr.


----------



## SoulSyde

Bummer.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

That's a drag that you missed the delivery. I had my headphones on for about 3 minutes yesterday and that was long enough to not hear the UPS guy knocking on the door of my apartment. It wasn't my ZO2 but I was really excited about the package regardless. It was a new weighted shift knob for my car and last night was the last opportunity I had to install it before next Tuesday night. Missing packages always seems to feel like the end of the world.
   
  My ZO2 is out for delivery right now, according to the USPS site. I'm not sure if it'll fit in the mailbox so I'm anxiously waiting for a knock at the door. It could either be UPS with my shift knob or the postal service carrier with my ZO2. Either way, I'm pretty excited.
   
  There has been a lot of talk about hissing with IEMs. I really hope that this does not manifest itself too severely with my stable of headphones. I don't use a line out, if that makes any difference, so hopefully I'll be able to keep the volume tame and get a moderately clean signal. I've got my fingers crossed and I won't be passing any judgments before I get to spend a fair amount of time listening to it.
   
  Edit: Only a few minutes after posting this, the UPS woman came by with my shifter knob (which is awesome, by the way). Now I just have to wait for the mailman with my ZO and I can put my guard down.


----------



## MizMoxie

We appreciate all the ZO 2 first impressions you guys have been providing. We set out armed with your initial feedback from ZO 1 to make the ZO 2 everything you wanted it to be. As part of our commitment to total customer satisfaction, please contact us directly with any feedback - both positive and negative to feedback@digizoid.com so we can address any concerns in a timely basis and ensure the best ZO experience possible.


----------



## estreeter

@dfkt - I initially read 'Austria' as 'Australia' - shades of Jim Carrey in 'Dumb and Dumber' :
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqVzRD_nWLQ


----------



## draven5494

Received my ZO2 today.   I am using it my iPad2 and my DBA02s right now.  Having never heard the original ZO I can't comment on the hiss on that one but the hiss on the ZO2 is quite prevalent.  Sure, once the music gets going the hiss fades away but if there are any quiet passages in the song then the hiss can again be heard.  It's a bit disappointing I have to say.  
   
  Now, on to the meat and potatoes.  I really do like the way the ZO2 fills out the sound.  With it turned off the music just sounds so thin in comparison.  In this regard it works very well.  It's really a shame that the hiss is always there, waiting to rear it's head.
   
  I honestly don't see how an issue like this made it into the final product.   it's kind of hard to miss.
   
  Right now I can't say if the hiss is a deal-breaker but I am leaning that way.


----------



## lee730

Very disappointing  I was afraid this was gonna be a prevelant issue. I tend to use IEMs more than my full size cans so the ZO may have to go if this hiss issue is quite noticeable. ZO what were you guys thinking lol?


----------



## F900EX

Can you guys keep the impressions to one thread ( not this one) other ZO thread, it's important if we are going to get anything resolved


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


lee730 said:


> ZO what were you guys thinking lol?


 
   
  Sorry, had to...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> Can you guys keep the impressions to one thread ( not this one) other ZO thread, it's important if we are going to get anything resolved


 


  Resolved ?


----------



## MizMoxie

Over the last few days, we have duly noted all of your comments/criticisms to identify exactly what needed to be remedied. To say the least, the two main points (hiss and line out incompatibility) very much surprised us, as they were not present in any of our prototype versions.  Please understand that these issues were not  intentionally allowed. Therefore Paul, ZO's creator and the inventor of our SmartVektor technology, has been working feverishly to resolve these issues. At this point in time, he has found the source of the problem (both issues are being caused by the same fault), has determined a means of resolving it, and we intend to fix each and every ZO from our first production run. We value the trust you placed in our company through your pre-orders, and we will not rest until our product sounds the way we intended the ZO2 to sound to each and every customer.


----------



## lee730

That makes me very happy and confident once again in ZO. So I'm assuming we'll have to pay to ship the product back to you for the modification? Was the issue somehow linked to too high of gain used? I notice my IEMS hiss really bad with high gain.
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Over the last few days, we have duly noted all of your comments/criticisms to identify exactly what needed to be remedied. To say the least, the two main points (hiss and line out incompatibility) very much surprised us, as they were not present in any of our prototype versions.  Please understand that these issues were not  intentionally allowed. Therefore Paul, ZO's creator and the inventor of our SmartVektor technology, has been working feverishly to resolve these issues. At this point in time, he has found the source of the problem (both issues are being caused by the same fault), has determined a means of resolving it, and we intend to fix each and every ZO from our first production run. We value the trust you placed in our company through your pre-orders, and we will not rest until our product sounds the way we intended the ZO2 to sound to each and every customer.


----------



## maguire

This just shows how much digiZOid actually appreciates its customers.
   They totally standby their product and unlike some other company's, actually listen and then act to remedy the problem.
  Thank You DigiZOid............. you guys Rock!


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





maguire said:


> This just shows how much digiZOid actually appreciates its customers.
> They totally standby their product and unlike some other company's, actually listen and then act to remedy the problem.
> Thank You DigiZOid............. you guys Rock!


 


  This might ring true if they accept a return/refund on this POS.  My experiences are documented on the other thread.  Over-hyped by not-so-smart members here and an almost entirely flawed product.  I will be happy to get my money back minus return shipping cost.


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


il mostro said:


> This might ring true if they accept a return/refund on this POS.  My experiences are documented on the other thread.  *Over-hyped by not-so-smart members here and an almost entirely flawed product.*  I will be happy to get my money back minus return shipping cost.


 

 These 'not-so-smart members' came to discover the Zo's flaws no earlier than you, so why play the blame game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides, I don't recall anyone ever having forced anyone else into purchasing the Zo. If indeed it was over-hyped, it was your own decision to purchase said over-hyped product, was it not? I'm sure if allowed the time, they'll rectify the situation for all buyers, and not just a select few.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> That makes me very happy and confident once again in ZO. So I'm assuming we'll have to pay to ship the product back to you for the modification? Was the issue somehow linked to too high of gain used? I notice my IEMS hiss really bad with high gain.


 
   
  Lets hold off on all that happiness and confidence until you've got a 'fixed' ZO2 in your hot little hands.
   
  We can talk about prototypes, but I think I might have tested a few from each production batch before I sent them off all over the world - hey, that's just me.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Lets hold off on all that happiness and confidence until you've got a 'fixed' ZO2 in your hot little hands.
> 
> We can talk about prototypes, but I think I might have tested a few from each production batch before I sent them off all over the world - hey, that's just me.


 


  I can't argue with you there. They could have even used headfiers to test this in all honesty. Who better to get an honest opinion than avid headfiers like ourselves .


----------



## dfkt

Seeing double... slightly updated double.


----------



## PANGES

Yeah. Seems like the gain is a bit too high on the ZO2. My UE4, Denon D2000, Westone 4's, and most of my "on the go" headphones are unusable with the line out of my iPod. Instead I have to use the headphone out, which I don't particularly like using. Also, this sort of negates some of the features I was excited about (line out compatibility and built in volume control on the ZO2.)
   
  Hopefully, they'll eventually add a switch with different gain settings or at least an impedance switch.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





panges said:


> Yeah. Seems like the gain is a bit too high on the ZO2. My UE4, Denon D2000, Westone 4's, and most of my "on the go" headphones are unusable with the line out of my iPod. Instead I have to use the headphone out, which I don't particularly like using. Also, this sort of negates some of the features I was excited about (line out compatibility and built in volume control on the ZO2.)
> 
> Hopefully, they'll eventually add a switch with different gain settings or at least an impedance switch.


 


  Wow, its unusable on full size cans? That's really bad and a big no, no. What were they using to test this thing out? 600 Ohm Beyers lol.


----------



## estreeter

My guess is that, after the extra week's delay, everyone at DigiZoid was so focussed on getting the v2 shipped that they have just torn the boxes open and started packing them for shipment. Its understandable, but even 30 extra minutes with one unit from that batch ...... ah well - what's done is done.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> My guess is that, after the extra week's delay, everyone at DigiZoid was so focussed on getting the v2 shipped that they have just torn the boxes open and started packing them for shipment. Its understandable, but even 30 extra minutes with one unit from that batch ...... ah well - what's done is done.


 


  Just my luck as usual . Just got my RMA's Solid State Drive back and the damn thing is already bricked (same issue I had earlier). And now I gotta send the Z0 back on top of that. I sure love my luck with electronics.


----------



## estreeter

Chin up, lee370 - you could have been elected Prime Minister of Greece or Italy. There is always someone worse off.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Chin up, lee370 - you could have been elected Prime Minister of Greece or Italy. There is always someone worse off.


 


  I know, I know  just for some reason I tend to have a ****-load of bad luck with electronics in general lol. My Dell XPS730 had to be exchanged for an Alienware Area 51 due to constant mobo failures. Then the replacement unit from Alienware was also defective so they had to send yet another unit to replace that on lol. And then I had parts failure on it several times. The story just goes on. 2 defective Sflo2s, 1 defective hifiman unit. Just got the ZO and I know what you mean by the hiss. Its crazy loud. And I thought my UHA4 amp was bad on high gain. Its nothing compared to this. I also notice there's not enough headroom on the volume control. Using the Line out on your T51 or Hifiman is definitely out of the question. Almost blew my ear drums just attempting this! Be forewarned a powerful source will destroy your ears . On a plus side, if you can get passed the his, the little device is actually quite nice. It does fill the sound stage and brings that balance and musicality that you just don't get alone. Digizoid please take note of my comments. So the gain seems to be a factor in this, not sure about the volume control but there needs to be a way to have more headroom or the sources will be limited. I'd rather just use the Digizoid with my Hifiman via line out if possible, but currently there is no way possible to do this as the 601 is too loud through its line out.


----------



## rezel

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Seeing double... slightly updated double.


 

  
  You got your Zo2!
  Keen to read your impressions/review on ABi dfkt.


----------



## lee730

Ok I just tested the ZO via the headphone out on my Hifman 601 (I posted the reasoning above) and I mus say the hiss is still present but its not major like it is with IEMs. I mean its not very loud even when music isn't playing. But if they could fix this issue. And maybe the volume control for more lower volume listening, we'd have a winner on our hands. This product is truly good once you get past its flaws.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

I've been trying the ZO with my Ultrasone Pro 900s and Atrio M5s through a few different sources (laptop headphone out, phone headphone out, and Zune HD headphone out). I must say, the ZO2 certainly does make me realize how much better these headphones can sound with an amp. Unfortunately, I'm not able to go much above the minimum contour level before I get flabby and distorted bass.
   
  My headphones have a lot of bass to begin with so perhaps something like the ZO2 isn't an ideal amp for my needs. I did notice hiss with my Pro 900s but it was masked by the music. While it wasn't a huge inconvenience, it was upsetting. I didn't notice it as much with my Atrio M5s, though, which seems odd.
   
  I was constantly adjusting the volumes and the contour level hoping to find a perfect balance. It was surprisingly easy to introduce distortion into the track.
   
  I'm still on the fence about this. While it does sound surprisingly good, having it always set to the lowest contour setting seems like a waste. I may as well just get small little FiiO to use strictly as an amp.
   
  I will continue to play around with it in hopes of changing my mind. As of right now, I would almost be tempted to return it or sell it and cut my losses. I'm not giving up yet, though!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> I've been trying the ZO with my Ultrasone Pro 900s and Atrio M5s through a few different sources (laptop headphone out, phone headphone out, and Zune HD headphone out). I must say, the ZO2 certainly does make me realize how much better these headphones can sound with an amp. Unfortunately, I'm not able to go much above the minimum contour level before I get flabby and distorted bass.
> 
> My headphones have a lot of bass to begin with so perhaps something like the ZO2 isn't an ideal amp for my needs. I did notice hiss with my Pro 900s but it was masked by the music. While it wasn't a huge inconvenience, it was upsetting. I didn't notice it as much with my Atrio M5s, though, which seems odd.
> 
> ...


 

 It seems they will have to adjust the gain on this amp and somehow make the volume pot with more lower volume levels and that should fix the issue. If you read earlier in this thread the digizoid rep. said they will fix the issue for us. Meaning we will have to ship the unit back to them eventually.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It seems they will have to adjust the gain on this amp and somehow make the volume pot with more lower volume levels and that should fix the issue. If you read earlier in this thread the digizoid rep. said they will fix the issue for us. Meaning we will have to ship the unit back to them eventually.


 

 Please re-read that and tell me you werent unconscious when you wrote it. 'more lower volume levels' is like something straight out of _Spinal Tap_.
   
  Clearly, the default gain on this thing is just too high - period. I'm sorry, but world-class companies just dont ship product that is so inherently flawed. Would BMW sell you a car that wont go anywhere at less than 20mph, no matter how lightly you caress the throttle ?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Please re-read that and tell me you werent unconscious when you wrote it. 'more lower volume levels' is like something straight out of _Spinal Tap_.
> 
> Clearly, the default gain on this thing is just too high - period. I'm sorry, but world-class companies just dont ship product that is so inherently flawed. Would BMW sell you a car that wont go anywhere at less than 20mph, no matter how lightly you caress the throttle ?


 

 If they are willing to make up for the mistake that's all that matters at this point. You are right though that they don't have an excuse for such a mistake but its done and over. The next thing to do is to fix the problem. And yes I know gain is directly linked with volume. But regardless of what they do there needs to be more headroom for the volume control as there is too much volume even on minimal settings.


----------



## audiogamma

ZERO hiss on HO and LO of my IP4S and Ultrasone 900s. Black as night background.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Please re-read that and tell me you werent unconscious when you wrote it. 'more lower volume levels' is like something straight out of _Spinal Tap_.
> 
> Clearly, the default gain on this thing is just too high - period. I'm sorry, but world-class companies just dont ship product that is so inherently flawed. Would BMW sell you a car that wont go anywhere at less than 20mph, no matter how lightly you caress the throttle ?


 


  JH Audio is considered cream of the crop around here and they bungled their amp release much worse.  BMW has safety recalls. People can die from those mistakes. You people need to lighten up.


----------



## F900EX

I know what Lee730 is talking about, it's a case of all or nothing.  At the lower contour settings you don't hear much benefit from the ZO2, but in order to get the most out of it, were it makes a difference you need to boost the contour level up to the point where you start to hear distortion and muddy sounds.  It depends on what you are listening to, but I understand what he is saying.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> ZERO hiss on HO and LO of my IP4S and Ultrasone 900s. Black as night background.


 


  You wouldn't hear it with the 900s, it seems to be related to IEMs and other sensitive headphones only.  It didn't exist with my 750s.


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> You wouldn't hear it with the 900s, it seems to be related to IEMs and other sensitive headphones only.  It didn't exist with my 750s.


 


  LarryKingShoes mentioned some hiss with his 900s. Just adding my experience.


----------



## SoulSyde

Gotcha, I missed that post.  I agree with you though.


----------



## lee730

My next question is when can we get this issue resolved? Id like to know a time?


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> LarryKingShoes mentioned some hiss with his 900s. Just adding my experience.


 


  I can hear some hiss with my V-Moda M-80's, too.


----------



## burtomr

No hiss with IE-8's.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





burtomr said:


> No hiss with IE-8's.


 


   
   
  Now that's quite surprising. I'd figure the IE8s would have hissed like a mofo. At least my last pair was very sensitive with gain and hiss.


----------



## burtomr

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Now that's quite surprising. I'd figure the IE8s would have hissed like a mofo. At least my last pair was very sensitive with gain and hiss.


 
   
  I can turn the ZO2 volume all the way up - no hiss, not even a little w/ IE-8's. Gotta wonder if all the ZO2's are the same?
   
  I also notice the SQ is changing as I put on the hours: Bass is less flubby, Highs are getting clearer (I'm using lowest SVC setting & 2nd)
   
  I do get a delayed thud/pop on turn off.


----------



## psgarcha92

Anybody tried the ZO2 with a pair of RE0s?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





burtomr said:


> I also notice the SQ is changing as I put on the hours: Bass is less flubby, Highs are getting clearer (I'm using lowest SVC setting & 2nd)


 

 I'm glad it's just not me and some placebo then. ;P I definitely heard a big change in bass response, it was initially worse sounding than my ZO1 in this regard but after like 20 hrs of use it's A LOT different already. Maybe digiZoid should do a factory burn-in session for their amps.  I thought it also was kind of muffled at first (lack of transparency, bass overhelmed the rest of the range etc), it's definitely improved after burn-in.
   
  I'm currently playing Skyrim with ZO. A lovely experience altough first I had problem with low volume at least if using Audigy 2 ZS with kX Audio drivers. If I use my Realtek HD ALC889A chip and use 5.1 speaker config it actually sounds normal though and I'm actually suprised how great ZO sounds together with this Realtek chip, it improves the sound bigtime with this onboard chip which isn't suprising as the problem with onboard sound is mainly the lower output power that can't properly handle big bass, at times I start wondering if I shouldn't use just this chip instead, at least in Skyrim it sounds excellent with very great positioning etc as long as speaker config is set to 5.1 (works great with headphones too). Soundstage is suprisingly huge sounding too (especially since ZO2 seems to have slightly improved soundstage over ZO1). Using the XB500 headphones, there's some faint hissing though, the ZO2 has just a tiny bit of audible hissing with these headphones while with ZO1 it's almost in-audible, u hear it just "barely", it's almost the same as some natural background noise though so it's not bothering you.


----------



## akord3on

how it is playing from ipod 5 g?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





akord3on said:


> how it is playing from ipod 5 g?


 


  I recommend you wait until they fix the gain issue (hiss and overpowering, distortion-inducing volume levels).


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I recommend you wait until they fix the gain issue (hiss and overpowering, distortion-inducing volume levels).


 

 This, I think ZO2 in its current state probably has stronger gain that it really needs in this priceclass. As long as it handle up to 150 ohm headphones nicely that's about enough for its targeted market and at the priceclass $100, IMO it's not very important for it to be able to drive even 250~300 ohm headphones which I wouldn't be suprised if it does now at least.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





psgarcha92 said:


> Anybody tried the ZO2 with a pair of RE0s?


 


  Aaah, a comedian - gotta love a little light relief. Hey, I'm sure there is absolutely no hiss on an IEM that specialises in revealing every painful detail in the source ....


----------



## psgarcha92

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Aaah, a comedian - gotta love a little light relief. Hey, I'm sure there is absolutely no hiss on an IEM that specialises in revealing every painful detail in the source ....


 


  But looking at the impedance of the 0s, don't u think they'll hiss lesser then, lets say a 16ohm pair of RE-ZEROs?
  i do think even if it reveals the Signature, and others it'd hiss less with the 0s. i am interested in the bass though.
  i mean would it be bloated bass with the 0s? i wont like it if the ZO2 in conjugation with the 0s produces better bass at the cost of its highs.
   
  Regards


----------



## au5t3n5

Seeing as Digizoid has found the source of the problem and I think they might know a way on how to fix it already, are there any updates and or timelines on fixing this problem?
   
  Its a great device but the hiss is crippling it pretty badly.


----------



## F900EX

That's what we are all waiting for now, I am sure by next week we will know how Digizoid plan to handle the pre order amps.


----------



## au5t3n5

This is true. Probably by the end of next week. I can imagine a recall and a fix. Hopefully they can compensate us for shipping, especially people outside of the US.
  
  Quote: 





f900ex said:


> That's what we are all waiting for now, I am sure by next week we will know how Digizoid plan to handle the pre order amps.


----------



## metalgear

i'd be happy if it was fixable by firmware - that would increase the versatility of the amp without much commitment on the users part.


----------



## dfkt

The ZO doesn't do digital signal processing, it has no firmware.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> The ZO doesn't do digital signal processing, it has no firmware.


 


   
  I'm just curious to know when Digizoid is gonna offer a fix. A notification of when this will take place would be nice Digizoid (I hope we won't be responsible for shipping as well.)


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I'm just curious to know when Digizoid is gonna offer a fix. A notification of when this will take place would be nice Digizoid (I hope we won't be responsible for shipping as well.)


 


  They did acknowledge it recently, I'm sure they're working out the details. I doubt we'll hear anything else until business days though.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> They did acknowledge it recently, I'm sure they're working out the details. I doubt we'll hear anything else until business days though.


 


  I guess I should just be patient but I'm looking forward to having a fully (properly) functioning ZO2. Just too bad this had to happen to begin with.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> The ZO doesn't do digital signal processing, it has no firmware.


 

 OK, so what exactly IS 'SmartVektor Technology' ?


----------



## SoulSyde

If that were public knowledge then digiZoid would be out of business.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> If that were public knowledge then digiZoid would be out of business.


 

 ^ This.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> If that were public knowledge then digiZoid would be out of business.


 

 As opposed to shipping a highly-anticipated product with obvious defects ?
   
  I asked what it *was*, not how it actually works. Its not EQ, its not bass boost - its 'analog contouring' - for obsessives who normally demand to know how everything works, it would seem that the HF community has decided to let this one slide.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Well all I know is that I like the SmartVektor sound.  I wouldn't really need the amping part as my headphones I use are easily driven ones and runs fine ampless, I mostly bought it cuz of SmartVektor really. 
   
  Maybe digiZoid should offer a more basic variant for cheaper without the amping part (well make it strong enough for it to be able to provide the boosted bass) no volume control etc but keep SmartVektor/contour level adjustment. That would be all I need since amping can color the sound quite a bit too (for the better or the worse).


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Well all I know is that I like the SmartVektor sound.  I wouldn't really need the amping part as my headphones I use are easily driven ones and runs fine ampless, I mostly bought it cuz of SmartVektor really.
> 
> Maybe digiZoid should offer a more basic variant for cheaper without the amping part (well make it strong enough for it to be able to provide the boosted bass) no volume control etc but keep SmartVektor/contour level adjustment. That would be all I need since amping can color the sound quite a bit too (for the better or the worse).


 

 Right - we'll take the analog signal from your source, process it, then send it to */dev/null*.  You probably need to think that one through.


----------



## au5t3n5

lol...
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Right - we'll take the analog signal from your source, process it, then send it to */dev/null*.  You probably need to think that one through.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Right - we'll take the analog signal from your source, process it, then send it to */dev/null*.  You probably need to think that one through.


 
   
  No idea what you're talking about. ZO1 already had siginificant amping behind it and ZO2 even more so why there's a growing place for another basic version comes up. I'm talking about something that would barely offer any amping whatsoever, similar as FiiO E5 or something. I think it would be nice if there were 2 different versions. I don't plan on using LOD since my source doesn't have that possibility and when using Headphone out then it seems it sounds the best when volume control is set to max on ZO2 anyway. Unless it's gonna use a high quality volume potentiometer I doubt we get rid of that issue with a "digital volume" control at least around $100 pricetag.


----------



## au5t3n5

I think the technology they use is actually built into the amp. That is just how the current system they are using worked, I asked MizMoxie about it. But I agree about having an item that works only as SmartVektor item and not an amp. Not sure what estreeter is talking about either, I think he is just being sarcastic as always.
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> No idea what you're talking about. ZO1 already had siginificant amping behind it and ZO2 even more so why there's a growing place for another basic version comes up. I'm talking about something that would barely offer any amping whatsoever, similar as FiiO E5 or something. I think it would be nice if there were 2 different versions. I don't plan on using LOD since my source doesn't have that possibility and when using Headphone out then it seems it sounds the best when volume control is set to max on ZO2 anyway. Unless it's gonna use a high quality volume potentiometer I doubt we get rid of that issue with a "digital volume" control at least around $100 pricetag.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> I think the technology they use is actually built into the amp. That is just how the current system they are using worked, I asked MizMoxie about it. But I agree about having an item that works only as SmartVektor item and not an amp. Not sure what estreeter is talking about either, I think he is just being sarcastic as always.


 

 This is a direct quote from rpgwizard's earlier post :  *'without the amping part'*.  He later goes on to qualify that, saying the amp should be 'like the Fiio E5 or something'. I'll check the Fiio product pages, but I'm confident that the E5 is an *amplifier* - this isnt about sarcasm : its about asking people to put a little more thought into their posts. This thread will be read and re-read by people looking for an 'amp' - the forum is about portable headphone amplifiers, and we have someone proposing that DigiZoid remove the amp from their device. Even if SmartVektor was integrated into a DAP or soundcard, there would still be an amplifier in the chain somewhere - that's called reality.
   
  As for /dev/null:
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null


----------



## au5t3n5

1) I know what dev/null is. Please don't be so condescending next time, you'd be surprised how intelligent people are if you actually talked to them. 
   
  2) He was proposing something and I was merely saying that Digizoid has built it into an amp, and it would be a bit more effort to take it out of the current system as a stand alone. I was just sharing a tid bit of information. 
   
  3) People who buy this probably are looking for more than JUST an amp. They are looking to get the SmartVektor technology which just so happens to be paired with an amp. It would make sense that SOME people might be interested in just the SmartVektor technology.
   
  4) Maybe you misread it, but I think he means E5 as in a less powerful amp. Not the high gain hissing amp that is currently in the Zo v2. 
   
  5) This forum has more than just portable amps. Please check the other sections. There is a place for everything audio here, and an item with JUST the SmartVektor technology has its place somewhere here. If you don't like it, then go somewhere else. Yes, an amp has to be somewhere, but it doesn't have to be a combination of the two.
   
  Why do you take everything so personally? We had a small disagreement last time to which you met with sarcasm as well. I'm not trying to start anything, but maybe you should take the internets less seriously. Let people talk about what they want, this is an open forum - that's called reality.
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> This is a direct quote from rpgwizard's earlier post :  *'without the amping part'*.  He later goes on to qualify that, saying the amp should be 'like the Fiio E5 or something'. I'll check the Fiio product pages, but I'm confident that the E5 is an *amplifier* - this isnt about sarcasm : its about asking people to put a little more thought into their posts. This thread will be read and re-read by people looking for an 'amp' - the forum is about portable headphone amplifiers, and we have someone proposing that DigiZoid remove the amp from their device. Even if SmartVektor was integrated into a DAP or soundcard, there would still be an amplifier in the chain somewhere - that's called reality.
> 
> As for /dev/null:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null


----------



## estreeter

Look, we can keep polluting this thread, or we can stop typing - your choice - just remember that some poor sod is actually going to come here looking for information on the ZO V2.


----------



## JosephKim

******! *cough*


----------



## au5t3n5

oh the irony...
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Look, we can keep polluting this thread, or we can stop typing - your choice - just remember that some poor sod is actually going to come here looking for information on the ZO V2.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Has anyone else had a problem where the ZO2 won't charge? I've got it plugged into my laptop and the red light next to the USB will not light up. It flashes for a small part of a second when I insert the plug but it doesn't stay lit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  On the bright side, I'm not hearing any hiss from my Pro 900s anymore. I don't know what I was doing wrong before but now it's dead silent. I haven't tried my Atrio M5s and, since the ZO2 won't charge, I won't be able to. That was a relief but I'm still unable to take it above the first few contour levels before I get noticeable distortion. I'm looking forward to seeing how DigiZoid is going to handle this. I'm glad to see such commitment to customer satisfaction.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> On the bright side, I'm not hearing any hiss from my Pro 900s anymore. I don't know what I was doing wrong before but now it's dead silent. I haven't tried my Atrio M5s and, since the ZO2 won't charge, I won't be able to. That was a relief


 

 I'd try a powered USB hub - I cant charge the T51 from the ports on my laptop.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Ah, good idea. I'll give that a shot. I had no trouble charging it when I first got it in the mail. Earlier, I had it plugged in and charging and it would only work in short bursts. I'm using it right now and it hasn't shut off. Maybe it is charging but the light isn't working. I'm not qualified to address that.
   
  I'm just glad to be able to use it right now because it makes my Pro 900s sound even better (at a very low contour level, though).


----------



## Varley

*Yeaaah Buddyyyyyy! - ZO V.1 sits above in envy! *


----------



## Varley

Sounds brilliant, albeit I do agree the gain is WAY to high - I have my iPod on like -40dB setting and the ZO on the lowest and it's still plenty loud - Which means I can never turn either up - This is via LOD though - not tried interconnect yet
   
  Edit : Ok with the interconnect it is perfect, his still apparent but disappears within the music 99% of the time - (with GR07's anyhow) - But ME WANTS TO USE WITH LOD


----------



## evolutionx

Really disappointed with the high volume even at the lowest volume setting with iPod LOD.   Bought the Zo2 so as to compensate for my Zo1's lack of volume control and now having this issue.     Suggest potential buyers stay clear until this is fix.   Sound quality is really not too bad but i will always need to stay at the lowest level in case the next track happens to be Death Metal.......


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

For whatever reason, my ZO2's charging light works again. I used it in the car for about an hour and a half without issue last night, so it had been charging, despite the light not illuminating. I just plugged it in to charge and it seems to be back to normal. It was weird but I'm glad that it is working again.


----------



## estreeter

*For the Aussie pre-order guys:*
   
  my ZO2 just arrived - northern NSW, fwiw. Plugged in and charging.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> *For the Aussie pre-order guys:*
> 
> my ZO2 just arrived - northern NSW, fwiw. Plugged in and charging.


 

  
  So has anyone heard anything regarding returning the ZO2 for the modification? Or is it still TBA?


----------



## esanthosh

ZO2 landed, was briefly tested and now being packed for RMA. Another long wait begins......


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





esanthosh said:


> ZO2 landed, was briefly tested and now being packed for RMA. Another long wait begins......


 


  RMA because the hiss & gain issue?


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





jjmai said:


> RMA because the hiss & gain issue?


 


http://www.digizoid.com/returns/index.php
   
   
 *Note: This replacement offer only applies to pre-ordered ZO 2 devices that were shipped on or between November 3 - 8, 2011.*

 Replacement ZO devices will have the following changes:

 A significant reduction in background hiss. You should not be able to detect any background noise if using in-ear monitors that have a sensitivity less than 113 dB/mW.
 Lower volume levels to accommodate line-level signals when ZO is used with in-ear monitors.
 An adjustment to the EMI/RFI filtering circuitry to prevent potential loss of higher frequencies.
 Disabled bypass/standby functionality to protect the listener/equipment from excessive volume levels when ZO is coupled to line-out and in bypass mode.
  If you would like your ZO 2 replaced, please complete the form below. Once your information has been submitted, an RMA # and instructions for returning your ZO will be provided.


----------



## lee730

Thanks you very much for posting this shotgunshane. I could have done this in all in one trip today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> http://www.digizoid.com/returns/index.php
> 
> 
> *Note: This replacement offer only applies to pre-ordered ZO 2 devices that were shipped on or between November 3 - 8, 2011.*
> ...


----------



## Varley

Wow - Great for international customers - We have to pay shipping - What's the point in pre ordering for something that wasn't functioning as intended to then have to send it back


----------



## burtomr

Quote: 





varley said:


> Wow - Great for international customers - We have to pay shipping - What's the point in pre ordering for something that wasn't functioning as intended to then have to send it back?


 

                         
                             "Am I a ZO2 Guinea Pig?"


----------



## Varley

joker . No - I missed out on the first one - So didn't want to take any risks on this one.


----------



## estreeter

*I'm not sending mine back* - its fantastic for movies and youtube vids etc from my laptop HO. I had previously considered the laptop a lost cause without a USB DAC. When we get some measurements published on the V2, I'll be really interested to see what the output impedance is.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> *I'm not sending mine back* - its fantastic for movies and youtube vids etc from my laptop HO. I had previously considered the laptop a lost cause without a USB DAC. When we get some measurements published on the V2, I'll be really interested to see what the output impedance is.


 
   
  Then wait until it's burned in. After about 20 hrs of use it should sound even better. And yea I was suprised how much it improves the Realtek HD onboard chip on my motherboard, to the point I might wanna start using that chip or concider buying something else instead of Audigy 2 ZS (with kX Audio drivers which is the reason I've stayed with it so long). But currently the gain/hiss is slightly an issue for the onboard chip even with XB500 for example. Not with the HTF600 I most of the time use these days though.


----------



## treal512

RMA # issued and I should have it shipping tomorrow. Thanks, DZ!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> *I'm not sending mine back* - its fantastic for movies and youtube vids etc from my laptop HO. I had previously considered the laptop a lost cause without a USB DAC. When we get some measurements published on the V2, I'll be really interested to see what the output impedance is.


 


   
  WOW now that's a surprise. I'd figure you'd be the last person on earth to keep the ZO2  Are you gonna send it back for the special modifications? I'm definitely gonna send mine in for the updated unit. Once the hiss and volume control are fixed, this unit will be marvelous.


----------



## DannyBai

Sent mine back today.  I'll report back when I receive the fixed unit.


----------



## maguire

Received mine yesterday, so now  i have to ship it back for the fix..............But at least I have the ZO1, and can have a listen to V2 over the weekend.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Mine just arrived this morning. I'll have a play with it over the weekend (it's charging atm) and return it for the mods next week as I plan to mostly use it with IEMs and Line-out.


----------



## Varley

Sent mine back today - Hopefully won't be too long


----------



## evolutionx

The ZO2 sounded really nice out of my Macbook.....who needs a DAC?


----------



## ChrisSC

my revised zo v2 just shipped- should get it in a day or 2


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> my revised zo v2 just shipped- should get it in a day or 2


 

 Looking forward to hearing if this actually fixes the issues some/most of you have had. I haven't even gotten around to try RMAing as I was one of the lucky ZO2 winners and don't know if a winner can RMA his unit or not. xD Still since shipping to USA would cost me probably like $30 I'd rather simply buy some ZO2 fixed revision that might have some imperfections on the surface for a bit less though. They seem to be very busy @ digiZoid (a new company so doesn't suprise me) trying to fix this mess so I'll just lean back for a while since I'm not an IEM user and only one of my headphones have hissing with ZO2 that is somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Odinsreaver

Have fun with that one, I just got a RMA # and sending my ZO2 back pronto.


----------



## deviusdragger

Cant wait to try out the zo i just purchased!!


----------



## au5t3n5

A shout out to Cindy,
   
  I got my RMA Zo2 v3 today, and I am pleasantly surprised to find my address hand written extremely nicely and neatly on the package! It is nice that someone actually took the time to hand write something these days. Thanks again!
   
  edit: Seems like v3 fixed that weird recessed headphone jack problem as well. All my plugs have a super snug fit.


----------



## MizMoxie

Just to let everyone know, we are going to take down the ZO2.3 replacement request form in 48 hours (so you have until Friday at midnight) to submit your request.


----------



## 182751

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Just to let everyone know, we are going to take down the ZO2.3 replacement request form in 48 hours (so you have until Friday at midnight) to submit your request.


 


  Hey Moxie,
  Cheers for letting us know, I've been holding out on RMA'ing my unit as there has been multiple revision, but might send it away now.
   
  Just before I pay for $30 bucks to send it back, can you confirm that I won't have any issues:
   
  Ordered 10/21/2011, have lodged an RMA request just now _Attn: RMA# DZDZO2-XXX_ And I will be sending it off Monday (Sunday for you guys  ), from Australia. So it won't arrive to you guys before that date. Is that OK?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





acesi7 said:


> Hey Moxie,
> Cheers for letting us know, I've been holding out on RMA'ing my unit as there has been multiple revision, but might send it away now.
> 
> Just before I pay for $30 bucks to send it back, can you confirm that I won't have any issues:
> ...


 
   
  You're fine, just as long as you've obtained the RMA# before the deadline. =)


----------



## chesterqw

hi there,
   
  i have obtained a RMA number last year for the first batch of ZO2 that had problems.
   
  but until now i have not sent it back for RMA (tight schedule, weekdays in camp, weekends busy sleeping back my sleepless nights)
   
  is it still eligible for RMA ?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





chesterqw said:


> hi there,
> 
> i have obtained a RMA number last year for the first batch of ZO2 that had problems.
> 
> ...


 

 As long as you have the RMA number, you can send it back at anytime.


----------



## 182751

Finally got around to sending in my RMA, so you guys should be getting the unit in around 7 days.
   
  Sorry if this has been answered, but couldn't find it, is there a list as too all the changes/amendments to the unit from the initial batch to now?


----------



## papaverhybridum

nice reading thanks


----------

